# National Bike Title



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Lowrider Bike, National Title up for grabs.
You win your category and cop $250 dollars and 5 foot trophy.
You win Title and you get, $500 dollars and Silver Championship Ring and National Trophy.
Combined cash earnings of $750/National Ring/2 Awesome trophies.
All bikes will go indoors.  
Over 6 million in TV exposure 
Magazine and DVD exposure as well.
Plan to make this trip to the Nationals.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IS THIS THE NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD.........A LITTLE BIT FAR FOR ME.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes this is the big show in Bakersfield.
What bike do you own?
Have you ever won a world or national title?


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

where is bakersfield?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@May 27 2003, 10:23 AM
> *Yes this is the big show in Bakersfield.
> What bike do you own?
> Have you ever won a world or national title?*


 ITS MY BROTHER AND I OWN THE WOLVERINE BIKE. WE WON THE 2000 LRM BIKE OF THE YEAR TITLE. WE HAVE BEEN OFF THE CIRCUIT SHOWING ONLY IN HOUSTON SINCE THEN. WE ARE FIXING TO COME OUT WITH A NEW BIKE THIS YEAR AND TAKE THE TITLE BACK. I WOULD LIKE TO GO TO THE NATIONALS, BUT BAKERSFIELD IS QUITE A DISTANCE. WE ALREADY HAVE TO TRAVEL TO VEGAS IN OCTOBER FOR THE LRM SUPERSHOW. MAYBE ONE DAY...........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

Here is a photo of our current bike.


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice bike, very very nice... My 7 year old son would go crazy for that bike... My little guy likes X-men and Logan is his fav... Good luck guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its a really nice BIKE!! I want to see it in person!! I seen so many pics of it!! Keep up all the hard work!!


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

hey, their is a bike Club from Bakersfield, California... It's called Twisted Mindz..... they have some badass bikes. keep on the look out for them at the Nationals.... :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 21 2003, 02:05 AM
> *IS THIS THE NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD.........A LITTLE BIT FAR FOR ME.*


 Don't they have something similar out in TX? I thought they had a big ass show out there that was like bigger than Super Show. 

Come on man don't you wanna go up against Casino Dreamin and Spawn? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 30 2003, 06:57 PM
> *Its a really nice BIKE!! I want to see it in person!! I seen so many pics of it!! Keep up all the hard work!!*


 Naw man I've seen it, the picture doesn't even capture any of the detail. Homeboys went crazy on the bike and it looks a lot cleaner than Prophecy, wholy crap man can they add anything more to that bike? :uh: 

Wolverine still remains among one of my top fav bikes for quality, craftsmanship, plating, engraving, and of course Display. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

yea I bet its really must be nice to see that bike in person for sure! I cant wait!! bigups to Big TEX and Legions B.C


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 2 2003, 01:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 2 2003, 01:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@May 21 2003, 02:05 AM
> *IS THIS THE NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD.........A LITTLE BIT FAR FOR ME.*


Don't they have something similar out in TX? I thought they had a big ass show out there that was like bigger than Super Show. 

Come on man don't you wanna go up against Casino Dreamin and Spawn? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I WOULD LIKE TO GO AGAINST THEM, BUT NOT THIS YEAR. I WANT TO FINISH WHAT WE ARE WORKING ON NOW. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR HOUSTON SUPERSHOW, IF NOT SAN ANTO WILL GET FIRST LOOK AT THE NEW AND MUCH IMPROVED W3. I ACTUALLY WENT TO PLACE AN ORDER ON THE PAINT TODAY AND WILL HAVE IT PICKED UP TOMMORROW. THE BIKE THAT IS POSTED HERE WILL HAVE NOTHING ON W3. IN FACT THE WAY THINGS ARE COMING TOGETHER I DON'T THINK EITHER CASINO OR SPAWN WOULD BEAT THIS BIKE. I KNOW THE BODY IS THERE, WE WILL HAVE TO SEE ABOUT THE PAINT. I WOULD GO TO BAKERSFIELD THIS YEAR, BUT I DON'T WANT TO SHOW MY HAND UNTIL VEGAS. WHO KNOWS, MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE JUST MIGHT SHOW UP!

YEAH WE DO HAVE A SHOW OUT HERE THAT IS PRETTY BIG. IT IS THROWN BY LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR CLUB. LAST YEAR WE HAD THE BOMB OF THE YEAR AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR FROM RO SHOW UP. IT WAS BILLED LAST YEAR AS THE TEXAS CHAMPIONSHIPS, OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IF CASINO OR SPAWN WANT TO COME OUT HERE AND TEST THEMSELVES AGAINST W3, THEY ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED TO.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 2 2003, 02:28 PM
> *yea I bet its really must be nice to see that bike in person for sure! I cant wait!! bigups to Big TEX and Legions B.C*


 OH BY THE WAY, WELCOME TO THE CLUB. ONCE WE GET STRAIGHT WITH OUR STUFF I WILL BE HITTING YOU UP ON YOURS. GET THEM IDEAS ROLLING AND SEND THEM TO ME.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 2 2003, 09:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 2 2003, 09:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD LIKE TO GO AGAINST THEM, BUT NOT THIS YEAR. I WANT TO FINISH WHAT WE ARE WORKING ON NOW. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR HOUSTON SUPERSHOW, IF NOT SAN ANTO WILL GET FIRST LOOK AT THE NEW AND MUCH IMPROVED W3. I ACTUALLY WENT TO PLACE AN ORDER ON THE PAINT TODAY AND WILL HAVE IT PICKED UP TOMMORROW. THE BIKE THAT IS POSTED HERE WILL HAVE NOTHING ON W3. IN FACT THE WAY THINGS ARE COMING TOGETHER I DON'T THINK EITHER CASINO OR SPAWN WOULD BEAT THIS BIKE. I KNOW THE BODY IS THERE, WE WILL HAVE TO SEE ABOUT THE PAINT. I WOULD GO TO BAKERSFIELD THIS YEAR, BUT I DON'T WANT TO SHOW MY HAND UNTIL VEGAS. WHO KNOWS, MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE JUST MIGHT SHOW UP!

YEAH WE DO HAVE A SHOW OUT HERE THAT IS PRETTY BIG. IT IS THROWN BY LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR CLUB. LAST YEAR WE HAD THE BOMB OF THE YEAR AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR FROM RO SHOW UP. IT WAS BILLED LAST YEAR AS THE TEXAS CHAMPIONSHIPS, OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IF CASINO OR SPAWN WANT TO COME OUT HERE AND TEST THEMSELVES AGAINST W3, THEY ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED TO.[/b][/quote]
TEX!!! Do it up man!!! Hey you never know bro, nows your chance to knock prophecy out the box im going to try to make it out to Vegas this year hopefully if everything goes well so lets hope we can kick it out there for sure!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 2 2003, 10:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jun 2 2003, 10:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TEX!!! Do it up man!!! Hey you never know bro, nows your chance to knock prophecy out the box im going to try to make it out to Vegas this year hopefully if everything goes well so lets hope we can kick it out there for sure!!![/b][/quote]
PROPHECY??? IT IS A NICE BIKE, BUT I THINK OUR BIKE NOW COULD TAKE HIM OUT. I MEAN THE GUY TOOK RUNNER UP IN THE BIKE OF THE YEAR RACE IN 2001 AND CAME TO HOUSTON AND PLACED 3RD LAST YEAR. HE PLACE SECOND BEHIND US AND HELLRAISER 2001. I KNOW HE REPAINTED IT, AND HE ALWAYS REDOES HIS BIKE BEFORE VEGAS EVERY YEAR, BUT I AM COMPETING AGAINST A GHOST. I AM TRYING TO OUTDO CASINO. I FEEL IF WE CAN BUILD A BIKE THAT GIVES THAT BIKE COMP, THEN EVERYONE ELSE WOULDN'T MATTER. PROPHECY DOES HAVE SOME BADASS ENGRAVING. I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE DRAGON ON HIS FORKS.

IF YOU DO GO TO VEGAS WE CAN CHILL. IF NOTHING COMES UP WE WILL BE THERE TO TAKE BACK WHAT WE REALLY NEVER LOST.

THIS ISN'T A DISS ON PROPHECY, JUST WANTED TO MAKE THAT CLEAR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

For sure its all about competeing to see whats out there and who is the best! Thats what the game is all about!! You got my support 100% hey man do you have AOL or AIM maybe we can chat on there!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 2 2003, 11:09 PM
> *For sure its all about competeing to see whats out there and who is the best! Thats what the game is all about!! You got my support 100% hey man do you have AOL or AIM maybe we can chat on there!*


 I HAVE MSN. I ALSO HAVE A YAHOO ACCOUNT. I REALLY NEED TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND START STUDYING FOR A TEST TOMMORROW. I GUESS I WILL JUST GO WITHOUT SLEEP. GOTTA GO, DON'T FORGET TO SEND ME ANYTHING YOU MAY COME UP WITH. 


VEGAS OR BUST..................................


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No problemo Homie good luck on the test!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 3 2003, 08:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 3 2003, 08:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 2 2003, 11:09 PM
> *For sure its all about competeing to see whats out there and who is the best! Thats what the game is all about!! You got my support 100% hey man do you have AOL or AIM maybe we can chat on there!*


I HAVE MSN. I ALSO HAVE A YAHOO ACCOUNT. I REALLY NEED TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND START STUDYING FOR A TEST TOMMORROW. I GUESS I WILL JUST GO WITHOUT SLEEP. GOTTA GO, DON'T FORGET TO SEND ME ANYTHING YOU MAY COME UP WITH. 


VEGAS OR BUST..................................[/b][/quote]
Prophecy is always 2nd or 3rd but he'll never take the title until all of us retire from the sport. Its just not a clean bike, it has too much stuff cluttering it up. The dragon forks look kind of choppy to me. I like the gold plated game boy cases and some of the other things but that's about it. He tries too hard.

Well I look forward to seeing a bike that can beat Casino so bring it on :biggrin: 

As for me I hope to dominate in the 16" class this year if I can get my stuff done *cough, BOLO* *cough* *cough , if BOLO moves his butt*  

What is Hellraiser up to these days? Is he keeping it the same or changing everything out again?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 3 2003, 10:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 3 2003, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prophecy is always 2nd or 3rd but he'll never take the title until all of us retire from the sport. Its just not a clean bike, it has too much stuff cluttering it up. The dragon forks look kind of choppy to me. I like the gold plated game boy cases and some of the other things but that's about it. He tries too hard.

Well I look forward to seeing a bike that can beat Casino so bring it on :biggrin: 

As for me I hope to dominate in the 16" class this year if I can get my stuff done *cough, BOLO* *cough* *cough , if BOLO moves his butt*  

What is Hellraiser up to these days? Is he keeping it the same or changing everything out again?[/b][/quote]
Tony whatsup man!!! Hey I say the same I mean havent seen prophecy in person as of yet but I guess we will see what happens this year. Your bike is looking tight as always and I guess I have been working on my bike just a bit just trying to get some money going! Ill be in VEGAS so maybe we can all kick it out there!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 3 2003, 08:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jun 3 2003, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony whatsup man!!! Hey I say the same I mean havent seen prophecy in person as of yet but I guess we will see what happens this year. Your bike is looking tight as always and I guess I have been working on my bike just a bit just trying to get some money going! Ill be in VEGAS so maybe we can all kick it out there!!![/b][/quote]
What you doin with a Legions plaque on your profile? You hook up with them again? 

Who's gonna take Bike Club of the Year this year? Did they even have a title for last year? 

Yeah ya need to hook me up with some $$ man.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 3 2003, 12:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 3 2003, 12:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you doin with a Legions plaque on your profile? You hook up with them again? 

Who's gonna take Bike Club of the Year this year? Did they even have a title for last year? 

Yeah ya need to hook me up with some $$ man.[/b][/quote]
yeah man im wit Legions now for good and it feels good!!! Very organized club and you know what dont worry things will be getting better hey I dont know I see Legions doing it up again for Bike Club of the year again. But no time soon!! Hey man how is FinestKreations???? Havent heard much about them!!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

The National Bike Title is a beginning to something much larger.
There arent many shows giving you this kind of recognition and top quality cash and prizes. If there are name these lowrider shows.
We at the Lowrider Nationals are going to respond to you bike builders entering the show. The more we get lowrider bikes traveling great distances the more we are going to develope larger prizes(cash and upgrades) but if you are not willing to help your sport out then prizes dont go up. Its that simple.
Speak out bike builders what do you want?
You have a World Championship and now you have the National Championship Title, and we want to help make this event worth your travel. Comments are welcomed.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jun 4 2003, 12:19 AM
> *The National Bike Title is a beginning to something much larger.
> There arent many shows giving you this kind of recognition and top quality cash and prizes. If there are name these lowrider shows.
> We at the Lowrider Nationals are going to respond to you bike builders entering the show. The more we get lowrider bikes traveling great distances the more we are going to develope larger prizes(cash and upgrades) but if you are not willing to help your sport out then prizes dont go up. Its that simple.
> ...


 $800 plus a silver ring and trophy for Best Bike. $500 plus ring and trophy for Best Trike. $300 for second best and $150 for third best in both trike and bike categories.

16" bikes need to be recognized, I'd say $150 and big trophy for best 16" bike  I know I'd be bustin loose out there if the prizes were better for my category :biggrin: 


Finest K. is layin low right now, just building our stuff up gettin ready for super show *cough BOLO* *cough, need stuff soon* *cough*

This season has been kinda slow for us, its like our come back year so we gotta get some stuff finished, get new members up to par, and just keep workin at it ya know?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jun 3 2003, 03:19 PM
> *The National Bike Title is a beginning to something much larger.
> There arent many shows giving you this kind of recognition and top quality cash and prizes. If there are name these lowrider shows.
> We at the Lowrider Nationals are going to respond to you bike builders entering the show. The more we get lowrider bikes traveling great distances the more we are going to develope larger prizes(cash and upgrades) but if you are not willing to help your sport out then prizes dont go up. Its that simple.
> ...


 IF I KNEW THERE WAS GOOD MONEY AT THIS SHOW, I WOULD GO. THIS YEAR WOULD BE CUTTING IT CLOSE, BUT NEXT YEAR IS A STRONG POSSIBLITY. THE MAIN REASON I WOULD ATTEND THIS SHOW WOULD BE TO HOPEFULLY GO UP AGAINST CASINO TO SEE WHERE I STACK UP, AND SPAWN ALSO. TO BE HONEST COMING FROM TEXAS THERE REALLY ISN'T A REASONABLE PRIZE AMOUNT OUT THERE TO WHERE I CAN SAY HEY I AM GOING FOR THE MONEY. I MEAN WE WOULD SPEND AROUND FOUR TO FIVE HUNDRED IN GAS ALONE. LIKE I SAID I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO ATTEND THIS SHOW NEXT YEAR. WE WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY TONYO IT HAS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I HAVE SEEN YOU HERE. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING WELL. HOPEFULLY WE WILL RUN INTO EACH OTHER IN VEGAS.......WHERE THE BIG BOYS ROLL.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Sounds good,
How about $700 for 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel
And up grade to "Gold Rings For Both categories!
These are for National winners only
Divisional winners remain the same. :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jun 3 2003, 03:56 PM
> *Sounds good,
> How about $700 for 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel
> And up grade to "Gold Rings For Both categories!
> ...


 WHATEVER THE BEST YOU CAN DO WILL BE FINE. LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I WOULDN'T BE GOING OUT THERE FOR THE MONEY SINCE IT WOULD COST ME MORE TO GO THAN WHAT I COULD GET. SO I WOULD BE GOING TO GO UP AGAINST THE BEST ON THE WEST COAST. IT WOULD BE COOL TO TRY TO BE BOTH WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMP. I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR, BUT NEXT YEAR IS A STRONG POSSIBLITY. 

THE GOLD RINGS SOUND GOOD.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jun 4 2003, 12:56 AM
> *Sounds good,
> How about $700 for 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel
> And up grade to "Gold Rings For Both categories!
> ...


 Gold rings would be great. 

Do you have other categories like Original, 16", Full Custom 20", Mild custom... etc?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 4 2003, 12:50 AM
> *HEY TONYO IT HAS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I HAVE SEEN YOU HERE. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING WELL. HOPEFULLY WE WILL RUN INTO EACH OTHER IN VEGAS.......WHERE THE BIG BOYS ROLL.*


 You goin out to Vegas this year? I plan on going and hopefully if my other stuff gets finished from BOLO I can finally take 1st in 16" this year but if not I'll have to take my same old stuff and have to settle for 2nd again  

It sucked the last time I went everyone was taking 1st in their category and here I am with 2nd for 16" full custom, I was like "DOOH I just spent $3,000 in upgrades and still take 2nd" Thats cuz I had no engraving or upholstry. I got engraving now but waiting on the upholstry and if BOLO finishes my other stuff I'll easily take 1st.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have been watching that show for a while now it seems to be getting larger and larger. I mean someone from out here gotta put it down for everyone out there. Its possible next year ill go as well to that show been trying to get out more but things have been really ruff over here. But next year is a really big possibilty that Ill be doing more on the show scene. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SAME GOES HERE. ONCE WE GET THIS BIKE DONE UP, WE WILL BE HITTING THE SHOWS HARD. LRM COMES TO TEXAS 3 TIMES A YEAR ANYWAY, PLUS NEXT YEAR WE WANT TO HIT UP BAKERSFIELD. THOSE ALONG WITH THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS. I DON'T THINK ANY BIKE HAS WON BOTH WORLD AND NATIONAL TITLES IN THE SAME YEAR. IF THAT IS TRUE, I WOULD NOT MIND BEING THE FIRST.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 3 2003, 04:08 PM
> *SAME GOES HERE. ONCE WE GET THIS BIKE DONE UP, WE WILL BE HITTING THE SHOWS HARD. LRM COMES TO TEXAS 3 TIMES A YEAR ANYWAY, PLUS NEXT YEAR WE WANT TO HIT UP BAKERSFIELD. THOSE ALONG WITH THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS. I DON'T THINK ANY BIKE HAS WON BOTH WORLD AND NATIONAL TITLES IN THE SAME YEAR. IF THAT IS TRUE, I WOULD NOT MIND BEING THE FIRST.*


 Yeah for sure that would be nice but it seems like TONY was saying that they dont give enough love to the 16 inch category maybe because of the demand and all. But yeah it always seems like you build so something and you never done building on it and you hardly get to show anything I feel the same way. Hey did you get my E-mail I jsut sent you!!! And whats your Yahoo name!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Big Tex I got your Yahoo name get on the yahoo messenger if you can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 4 2003, 02:08 AM
> *SAME GOES HERE. ONCE WE GET THIS BIKE DONE UP, WE WILL BE HITTING THE SHOWS HARD. LRM COMES TO TEXAS 3 TIMES A YEAR ANYWAY, PLUS NEXT YEAR WE WANT TO HIT UP BAKERSFIELD. THOSE ALONG WITH THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS. I DON'T THINK ANY BIKE HAS WON BOTH WORLD AND NATIONAL TITLES IN THE SAME YEAR. IF THAT IS TRUE, I WOULD NOT MIND BEING THE FIRST.*


 Hell no 16" bikes get no love :angry: I guess not enough builders out there or something.

Anyway I think Casino took both titles one year, I know he's been going out there for years taking the title. I mean come on $500 is easy money for him out there. Last year he didn't even do full display, he borrowed one from another bike and still took it.  

I know Randy Beard takes Knight's Quest out there as an easy Trike title.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah if Randy took it out there it would be some easy ass money for him and thats one badd ass Trike on the real!!! But yeah they should have a big category for all the bike 12inch,16inch,20inch,26inch and Trike!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Even Nicer!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dont mind me im just posting up some pics!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!! Whatever happen to his Trike??


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just posting up some pics to get this topic fired up a little!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I DON'T THINK CASINO TOOK BOTH TITLES, HE LAST WON THE WORLD TITLE IN 99 AND I THINK HE WON AT BAKERSFIELD IN 2000 FOR THE FIRST TIME. I COULD BE WRONG.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well what i heard was that he won two years in a row!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

get on your Yahoo name messenger???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK HE HAS ONE THE LAST TWO YEARS. LAST YEAR WAS A TRIP FROM WHAT I HEARD. FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIM AND AWARDED THE TITLE TO SOME OTHER BIKE LAST YEAR. I THINK IT GOT FIXED AFTER THE FACT. I KNOW I READ IN ONE MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, THAT THERE WAS A TIE BETWEEN THE TWO BIKES. I DOUBT THAT. I WOULD HATE TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE THAT HAPPEN. OTHER THAN THAT I HEAR IT IS A FAIR SHOW WITH FAIR JUDGES. EVERYTHING IS ON THE UP AND UP.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 3 2003, 04:56 PM
> *I THINK HE HAS ONE THE LAST TWO YEARS. LAST YEAR WAS A TRIP FROM WHAT I HEARD. FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIM AND AWARDED THE TITLE TO SOME OTHER BIKE LAST YEAR. I THINK IT GOT FIXED AFTER THE FACT. I KNOW I READ IN ONE MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, THAT THERE WAS A TIE BETWEEN THE TWO BIKES. I DOUBT THAT. I WOULD HATE TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE THAT HAPPEN. OTHER THAN THAT I HEAR IT IS A FAIR SHOW WITH FAIR JUDGES. EVERYTHING IS ON THE UP AND UP.*


 get on your Yahoo name messenger???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 3 2003, 05:54 PM
> *get on your Yahoo name messenger???*


 I AM AT WORK, BUT FIXING TO LEAVE. I CAN'T DOWNLOAD IT ONTO MY COMPUTER OR THE TECH PEOPLE AROUND HERE WOULD START TRIPPING. I WILL GET ON LATER TONIGHT. SEE YA AROUND.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh ok bro its cool then!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 4 2003, 02:56 AM
> *I THINK HE HAS ONE THE LAST TWO YEARS. LAST YEAR WAS A TRIP FROM WHAT I HEARD. FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIM AND AWARDED THE TITLE TO SOME OTHER BIKE LAST YEAR. I THINK IT GOT FIXED AFTER THE FACT. I KNOW I READ IN ONE MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, THAT THERE WAS A TIE BETWEEN THE TWO BIKES. I DOUBT THAT. I WOULD HATE TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE THAT HAPPEN. OTHER THAN THAT I HEAR IT IS A FAIR SHOW WITH FAIR JUDGES. EVERYTHING IS ON THE UP AND UP.*


 Yeah last year he got the shaft and didn't get judged or something but it got fixed and he got his $500, and another ring for the old jewlry box  

I'll have to see if he's won both titles in a year or not though. I think he has but now you got me wondering.


Wicked, the Asylum trike I have no idea. Last I heard he was redoing stuff on there but I dont know. I dont hear from the FLA guys too much these days.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 3 2003, 04:40 PM
> *I DON'T THINK CASINO TOOK BOTH TITLES, HE LAST WON THE WORLD TITLE IN 99 AND I THINK HE WON AT BAKERSFIELD IN 2000 FOR THE FIRST TIME. I COULD BE WRONG.*


 Casino has won 3 World Titles and 2 National titles, yes he was here last year.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jun 4 2003, 07:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jun 4 2003, 07:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jun 3 2003, 04:40 PM
> *I DON'T THINK CASINO TOOK BOTH TITLES, HE LAST WON THE WORLD TITLE IN 99 AND I THINK HE WON AT BAKERSFIELD IN 2000 FOR THE FIRST TIME.  I COULD BE WRONG.*


Casino has won 3 World Titles and 2 National titles, yes he was here last year.[/b][/quote]
ACTUALLY HE WON 4 WORLD TITLES. HE WON FROM 96-00. HE WILL BE THE ONLY BIKE TO EVER DO THAT SINCE YOU CAN'T WIN MORE THAN TWO IN A ROW NOW. I KNOW HE GOES OUT THERE AND SINCE HE IS CONSIDERED TO BE THE "BEST BIKE BUILT", I WOULD HAVE TO GO THERE TO COMPETE AGAINST HIM AND ATTEMPT TO TAKE THAT "TITLE" AWAY FROM HIM. IT WILL BE DIFFICULT. LIKE I SAID, MAYBE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have seen Casino up close and personal and the bike is really tight but I dont think he can stand up to what will be comming up for the future in Lowrider bicycles there is so much inventing going now at days that damm all the stuff Casino did would be possibly overlooked!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2003, 10:22 AM
> *I have seen Casino up close and personal and the bike is really tight but I dont think he can stand up to what will be comming up for the future in Lowrider bicycles there is so much inventing going now at days that damm all the stuff Casino did would be possibly overlooked!!!*


well dawg i dont know about all that, Casino Dream is a bike in its own class. its clean not over done like alot of other bikes out there.
dont get me wrong their is alot of nice bice out their but Casino Dreams is a lowrider bike classic that will never be (overlooked.. 



Last edited by cleverlos at Jun 4 2003, 11:22 AM


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 3 2003, 03:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 3 2003, 03:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--U.S. RIDER_@Jun 4 2003, 12:56 AM
> *Sounds good,
> How about $700 for 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel
> And up grade to "Gold Rings For Both categories!
> ...


Gold rings would be great. 

Do you have other categories like Original, 16", Full Custom 20", Mild custom... etc?[/b][/quote]
You can go to www.lowrider.net
then go to categories to find out all the classes.
WE stick to the main area of competition the regular sting ray frame is very popular along with 3 wheel and now we are adding beach cruisers since they are becoming a force to contend with.
Everything depends on what is coming through the gates.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jun 4 2003, 07:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jun 4 2003, 07:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2003, 10:22 AM
> *I have seen Casino up close and personal and the bike is really tight but I dont think he can stand up to what will be comming up for the future in Lowrider bicycles there is so much inventing going now at days that damm all the stuff Casino did would be possibly overlooked!!!*


well dawg i dont know about all that, Casino Dream is a bike in its own class. its clean not over done like alot of other bikes out there.
dont get me wrong their is alot of nice bice out their but Casino Dreams is a lowrider bike classic that will never be (overlooked..[/b][/quote]
Well said man. 

Casino Dreaming had a near perfect score his last time out in Vegas in 2000 and I dont think anyone will ever match that again.

Now as far as one thing here and there yes there will be bikes that will beat him in one thing or another but overall? That's hard to do. The Lopez' were extremely detailed in every single piece that went on that bike. Did we all forget about the twisted chain he had made up? I'm talkin every single individual link was twisted and the thing still worked too.

As far as frame yes Spawn has a better frame than Casino with the hydros. As far as murals I think he still has the best overall paint and murals. As far as engraving? Come on guys, every single plated part is engraved. As far as display I'm sorry Wolverine but I like his the best still. I never got to see the bike or display up close but just from the pictures you can tell the work, time, and money that went into it. As far as wheels go there have been better sets out there and now with spinning wheels coming out yeah I can see where there are better wheels out there. Overall that bike still holds its own.

I mean show me a bike that can beat Casino and I'll show you a man who spent 4 years of hard work and dedication and a bike that's worth over $35,000


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jun 4 2003, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jun 4 2003, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go to www.lowrider.net
then go to categories to find out all the classes.
WE stick to the main area of competition the regular sting ray frame is very popular along with 3 wheel and now we are adding beach cruisers since they are becoming a force to contend with.
Everything depends on what is coming through the gates.[/b][/quote]

Bicycle Categories:

2 Wheel, 3 Wheel, Beach Cruiser
Class: Original, Street, Mild, Full, Radical

You guys don't have many categories. How about these:

3 Wheel all

2 Wheel
Original
Street
20"Mild
16" Mild
20" Full
20" Radical
16" Full/Radical
12" Micro all
24"-26" Beach Cruizer all
Special Interest

This makes it fair for the 12 and 16" bikes to join in as well.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jun 4 2003, 10:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jun 4 2003, 10:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go to www.lowrider.net
then go to categories to find out all the classes.
WE stick to the main area of competition the regular sting ray frame is very popular along with 3 wheel and now we are adding beach cruisers since they are becoming a force to contend with.
Everything depends on what is coming through the gates.[/b][/quote]
I FEEL THAT WHAT REALLY MADE THAT BIKE WAS THE PAINT AND MURALS. MORE SO THE PAINT. I STILL LOOK AT PICTURES OF THE PAINT AND TRIP ON THE DETAIL OF IT. THE PAINT IS VERY VERY DETAILED. THE BODY AT THE TIME WAS AHEAD OF EVERYTHING OUT THERE. EVEN AT THAT, IT WASN'T MUCH. THE PARTS WERE SIMPLE IF YOU LOOK AT THEM. NOTHING FANCY JUST SIMPLE AND SWEET. THE OVERALL PRESENTATION OF THE BIKE IS WONDERFUL. I THINK IT IS STILL THE MEASURING STICK FOR BIKES. THAT IS WHY I PREPARE OUR BIKE AS IF WE ARE GOING AGAINST HIM.

AS FOR HIM GETTING A NEAR PERFECT SCORE THE LAST TIME OUT, I DON'T THINK HE CAME THAT CLOSE. WHEN I GOT OUR SCORE SHEET IT LISTED THE OVERALL SCORES OF THE FIRST AND THIRD PLACE WINNERS AND IT LISTED CASINO AS ONLY GETTING UP INTO THE 140'S. I THINK THE MAX WAS LIKE 190 OR 205 BACK THEN. IT WAS A LITTLE LOWER THAN IT IS NOW. I COULD BE WRONG BUT I THINK THAT IS WHAT THEY LISTED HIM AS SCORING. IT DOESN'T REALLY MATTER, THE BIKE WAS IN A CLASS ALL HIS OWN. MAYBE I CAN JOIN THAT CLASS OR PASS IT IN THE NEXT YEAR OR TWO.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The article in the LRB Fall 2000 issue said he got a near perfect score but oh well. Who are them fools who judged him anyway? They need their ass whacked if they didn't give him at least 189 out of 190 :biggrin: 

Yeah the frame was really good for back in that time. The bike was not cluttered up like some of the bikes you see out there these days (Axtec 2000 and Prophecy :uh: ) Some builders seem to think the more bolt ons the better but its not always the case. 

I hate to mention this one but look at Superman bike out of Tucson, AZ over here. That bike has some really nice parts. The frame is pretty huge though, looks almost like a motorcycle how wide it is and all but its still good. I saw him at the PHX tour show and his latest secret parts are:

Spinning wheels with superman S shield design
triple headlight setup shaped like S sheilds that taper down
rear tail lights in box like things
Superman S shield steering wheel

So there you go Wolverine, now you know what you'll have to go against with Superman. He's a strong contender too so I wouldn't underestimate him. He still has the same old display that he used for Small Change though so that's what'll hurt him unless he redoes that.

I say I hate talking good about that guy because to me he's so smug. He has a bad bike and he knows it. In his mind he's the master bike builder and I dont like guys like that. I mean BigTex comes in here and he's got a Bike of the Year yet he's not boasting about it being the greatest ya know? He's nice and humble about it but Superman bike thinks his sh** don't stink ya know? :angry: 

Wolverine's goal is to beat Casino. My personal goal is to beat Superman. I want to hold that title of having the best bike in AZ. That's all I'd be happy with. :biggrin: I dont want a bike that'll beat Wolverine, Casino, and Spawn. I just have my eye on one bike. 

It'll take a couple of years but that's my goal.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

you now you have a goal make sure you reach it. 
i hate guy act like their shit dont stink I meet many , or hater and cry babies at show who compling cause they did not even place at the event.(i wont say which club)
in georgia i have one of the badest bike a full custom bike but clean. so Tony'O you have that goal to beat SuperMan bike just take your time put all your ideas into the bike and do it right the first time. to me the frame is most important part of the bike is you have a ugly frame your bike is not worth s**t. so good luck homie & even do we are not in the same bike club you need anything let me know I got you back.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 3 2003, 04:56 PM
> *I THINK HE HAS ONE THE LAST TWO YEARS. LAST YEAR WAS A TRIP FROM WHAT I HEARD. FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIM AND AWARDED THE TITLE TO SOME OTHER BIKE LAST YEAR. I THINK IT GOT FIXED AFTER THE FACT. I KNOW I READ IN ONE MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, THAT THERE WAS A TIE BETWEEN THE TWO BIKES. I DOUBT THAT. I WOULD HATE TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE THAT HAPPEN. OTHER THAN THAT I HEAR IT IS A FAIR SHOW WITH FAIR JUDGES. EVERYTHING IS ON THE UP AND UP.*


 You are correct It was an honest mistake. He was over at the Airbrush Gallery. The promoters went co-champions to keep it fair.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 5 2003, 12:34 AM
> *you now you have a goal make sure you reach it.
> i hate guy act like their shit dont stink I meet many , or hater and cry babies at show who compling cause they did not even place at the event.(i wont say which club)
> in georgia i have one of the badest bike a full custom bike but clean. so Tony'O you have that goal to beat SuperMan bike just take your time put all your ideas into the bike and do it right the first time. to me the frame is most important part of the bike is you have a ugly frame your bike is not worth s**t. so good luck homie & even do we are not in the same bike club you need anything let me know I got you back.*


  Yep that's my goal to beat Superman. I just hope I can come busting out hard with a good frame. Frame ideas are tough nowadays but I hope to pull off a good one. Being between the two toughest states for competition puts on the pressure. I got TX to the right and CA to the left. So hopefully I'll help put AZ up there with my bike. :biggrin: 

The lowrider scene down here sucks though. There's nothing good down here in southern AZ as far as bikes go. As far as cars and clubs the scene is small in Tucson but PHX is the place to be. We got like 4 members up there and then me all by myself reppin down here but its all good, at least I got other members to chill with. I feel bad for our one member states like CO even though he dominates out there I'm sure its lonele being the only member.

Ok Finest Kreations Trivia: Name the bike from CO I'm talkin about


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 4 2003, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 4 2003, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jun 5 2003, 12:34 AM
> *you now you have a goal make sure you reach it.
> i hate guy act like their shit dont stink I meet many , or hater and  cry babies at show who compling cause they did not even place at the event.(i wont say which club)
> in georgia i have one of the badest bike a full custom bike but clean. so Tony'O you have that goal to beat SuperMan bike just take your time put all your ideas into the bike and do it right the first time. to me the frame is most important part of the bike is you have a ugly frame your bike is not worth s**t. so good luck homie & even do we are not in the same bike club you need anything let me know I got you back.*


Yep that's my goal to beat Superman. I just hope I can come busting out hard with a good frame. Frame ideas are tough nowadays but I hope to pull off a good one. Being between the two toughest states for competition puts on the pressure. I got TX to the right and CA to the left. So hopefully I'll help put AZ up there with my bike. :biggrin: 

The lowrider scene down here sucks though. There's nothing good down here in southern AZ as far as bikes go. As far as cars and clubs the scene is small in Tucson but PHX is the place to be. We got like 4 members up there and then me all by myself reppin down here but its all good, at least I got other members to chill with. I feel bad for our one member states like CO even though he dominates out there I'm sure its lonele being the only member.

Ok Finest Kreations Trivia: Name the bike from CO I'm talkin about [/b][/quote]
The Bike is TOTAL KNOCKOUT De La Hoya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Look Guys heres my outlook on all this!!! I have been watching the Lowrider Bicycle movement for a while now and seeing the growth, but you guys all know that the ones have been doing it since it started are the ones that will inovate on it forever. There are only two clubs right now that dominate the LRB circuit and that Finest Kreations & Legions Bike Club. The reason for this is the dedication and sacrifice that we take in building this tricked out beasts from Full Custom to Radical!!! Well I must say we all put in a big part for the future of this game we call Lowriding, especially for the bike builders!

So hey man all we could do is stay focused and just keep on riding!!
From East To West!!!

And hey CleverLOS you never know im comming your way, to give you some comepition!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE TO SAY I REALLY AGREE WITH CLEVERLOS ABOUT THE IMPORTANCE OF THE BODY. THIS IS WHAT PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SEE AND BE IMPRESSED WITH FIRST. RUNNING A CLOSE SECOND IN IMPORTANCE IS YOUR PAINT AND MURALS. IF YOU HAVE THESE TWO THINGS ON LOCK, THEN YOU ARE AN IMMEDIATE CONTENDER IN YOUR CLASS. NOW OF COURSE THE HIGHER UP YOU GO IN CLASSIFICATION THE MORE EACH POINT IN OTHER CATEGORIES MEAN.

TONYO THANKS FOR THE UPS ON SUPERMAN. I KNOW HE IS A TRUE COMPETITOR. I THINK HE HAS TRIED EVERYTHING TO TRY AND WIN A TITLE. KIND OF REMINDS ME OF PROPHECY. ALWAYS THE BRIDESMAID :biggrin: 

I DON'T UNDERESTIMATE ANYONE, ITS JUST THAT I FEEL REAL CONFIDENT WITH WHAT WE BUILT. MAYBE I WILL GIVE YOU GUYS A SNEAK PEAK ONE DAY.  

AS LONG AS WE KEEP MOVING FORWARD AND NOT BACKWARDS EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2003, 07:38 PM
> *And hey CleverLOS you never know im comming your way, to give you some comepition!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:*


 thats cool i always ready just let me know so i can show up i am proud off my piece of art work and ill stand by it.. so homie bing it on :guns:   .

but much respect to all true lowrider bike builders this is a art form and building these creations we bring a positive thing to the younger generation. so keep all the hard work .
and tex let us see a "lil something something" :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jun 5 2003, 08:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jun 5 2003, 08:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 4 2003, 07:38 PM
> *And hey CleverLOS you never know im comming your way, to give you some comepition!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:*


thats cool i always ready just let me know so i can show up i am proud off my piece of art work and ill stand by it.. so homie bing it on :guns:   .

but much respect to all true lowrider bike builders this is a art form and building these creations we bring a positive thing to the younger generation. so keep all the hard work .
and tex let us see a "lil something something" :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Yea for sure man you will probably see me down south soon!! Next year will be a different year and I will be heading out to North Carolina and Miami FL, so get ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 11:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 5 2003, 10:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 5 2003, 08:56 AM
> *ALWAYS THE BRIDESMAID :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Yep that's exactly true of both those guys. Personally I think I would be happy with 2nd or 3rd every year though because you don't have to get kicked out of the LRM circuit versus if you take 2 titles and you're done ya know? Although I think Randy Beard still takes Knights Quest out at LRM shows and they still allow him to take Best Trike at regular shows but for Super Show he has to be on display only. But with Prophecy and Superman those guys are actually gunning for the title but always come up short so that kinda sux for them I guess. 

There's still nothing wrong with 2nd or 3rd when it comes to being 2nd or 3rd in the overall bike world ya know? I mean that's really good and you know that 1st is like a whole other monster in itself, you have to totally go balls out for that.

For me I say once I beat Superman I automatically am in for 2nd or 3rd at Super Show since that's what he currently takes anyway. My goal is to be the best in AZ first before worrying about being best in the country


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Tony!!! Well yeah I see Superman doing good as well I mean like you said dont count him to long you never know what can happen I think that Superman has the upperhand over Prophecy I mean his frame to be honest wit you isnt all that and all that stuff he got on it I think its also cluttering!! The cleaner the bike the better the look. Well you know almost like building a clean show ride! But as for superman he got some nice stuff on it but I think he should at least take 2nd at SuperShow, but without seeing the new Wolverine I think he is going to take this year and Superman will come in 2nd and prophecy in 3rd. It is possible I mean unless Prophecy busts out wit something else!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 your bike is really nice this is the first time i ever see it much respect dawg


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jun 5 2003, 02:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jun 5 2003, 02:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your bike is really nice this is the first time i ever see it much respect dawg[/b][/quote]
Thanks Man that was last summer it has gone threw alot of changes so hopefully it will be in Tampa In August for the BLVD event!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

thas cool i probly see you their then pic of mine


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam whats wrong wit that pic??? :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TONYO IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO TAKE OUT SUPERMAN, I GUESS THAT MEANS YOU ARE JUMPING UP IN CLASS WITH THE BIG BOYS...... MUCH LUCK TO YOU. I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT BIKE IN PERSON, BUT THE PICS DON'T IMPRESS ME. 

CLERVERLOS, MAYBE I CAN CONJURE UP A PHOTO OF THE BODY SOMEWHERE..........JUST MAYBE BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO TIP ANYONE OFF UNTIL IT IS COMPLETE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 02:24 AM
> *TONYO IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO TAKE OUT SUPERMAN, I GUESS THAT MEANS YOU ARE JUMPING UP IN CLASS WITH THE BIG BOYS...... MUCH LUCK TO YOU. I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT BIKE IN PERSON, BUT THE PICS DON'T IMPRESS ME.
> 
> CLERVERLOS, MAYBE I CAN CONJURE UP A PHOTO OF THE BODY SOMEWHERE..........JUST MAYBE BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO TIP ANYONE OFF UNTIL IT IS COMPLETE.*


 Yeah I know but I'm not going to take out Wolverine, Spawn, and Casino. Just Superman which is of much lower caliper than those bikes but still very tough to beat.

Naw you haven't seen it since the upgrades then because the spinning wheels it has are pretty bad ass and so is the triple S sheild headlight setup he has.

Please tell us you at least have spinning wheels in the works? Wolverine Head Spinner for the wheels would be pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2003, 05:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 02:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Big Tex I started on the layout already for the Legions site man its going to be real nice!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2003, 05:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 02:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 05:47 PM
> *Hey Big Tex I started on the layout already for the Legions site man its going to be real nice!!!!*


 KEEP ME UPDATED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED PICS.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 5 2003, 04:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 5 2003, 04:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 05:47 PM
> *Hey Big Tex I started on the layout already for the Legions site man its going to be real nice!!!!*


KEEP ME UPDATED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED PICS.[/b][/quote]
FO Sho!!!! I will let you know do you have any pics of members of Legions Bikes!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 5 2003, 05:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jun 5 2003, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO Sho!!!! I will let you know do you have any pics of members of Legions Bikes!!![/b][/quote]
NAH, I DON'T HAVE ANY. I KNOW RANDY TOLD ME HE HAS QUITE A FEW.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 5 2003, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 5 2003, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH, I DON'T HAVE ANY. I KNOW RANDY TOLD ME HE HAS QUITE A FEW.[/b][/quote]
Dam ok its all good so far I only have the enter page created ill post a screen shot on my site let me know what you think ill be right back!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok here is the link go check it out http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...ntProjects.html


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...creenshot11.jpg


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 06:00 PM
> *http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...creenshot11.jpg*


 I LIKE, I LIKE.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 5 2003, 05:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 5 2003, 05:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 06:00 PM
> *http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...creenshot11.jpg*


I LIKE, I LIKE.[/b][/quote]
Nice and clean wait till you see the actual site homie its going to be hott!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 5 2003, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jun 5 2003, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean wait till you see the actual site homie its going to be hott!!!!! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
WHAT IS THE COST OF A WEB PAGE?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

It all depends I mean how much time I put into it and how interactive it is!!! Legions if somone just anyone wanted something like it could cost 2500.00 to 3000.00 just for something all out!!! Visit my site and check out what I have been up to!! But since I thought about it all Randy gotta pay is for hosting and the domain name thats about it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 6 2003, 03:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 6 2003, 03:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 06:00 PM
> *http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...creenshot11.jpg*


I LIKE, I LIKE.[/b][/quote]
The one he did up for us was better until he joined the dark side :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 5 2003, 05:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 5 2003, 05:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one he did up for us was better until he joined the dark side :uh:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tony I didint join the darkside I mean I just made some right changes man to make myself happy, and you know what I still like you guys just dont like what was going on thats all, and hey TONY we still homies bro and you know it!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jun 6 2003, 03:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jun 6 2003, 03:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tony I didint join the darkside I mean I just made some right changes man to make myself happy, and you know what I still like you guys just dont like what was going on thats all, and hey TONY we still homies bro and you know it!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Yeah I know, to me Legions is the dark side cuz look at all the skeleton themed bikes and the black jerseys. hmmm  Still no matter though, they're still a bad ass bike club that's risen from a small Cali club to nationwide :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah thats why I found it funny and Darth VADER is Randy and Han Solo is Woody J/K LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah but I get what you mean. its all good homie man I still give Finest madd love!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

How do you guys pay for all of this? This is great! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2003, 07:00 PM
> *http://www.creativeexpressionswebdesign.co...creenshot11.jpg*


 got to give u some prop's it looks good.

here a question you may be able to answer its something i never understood.
Last year at a lowrider event i took first place in my class " full custom" best display, best platting, best mural's so in my head i was thinking that i am going to place in the best of show class I did i took second but here is the thing the bike who took 1 place in radical also took best of show. the thing i did not understand was why did he take best of show all his gold was faded his bike was sitting un a small piece of rug his bike was not even clean you can see all the dirt were it was stored for some time, the bike part were real nice all custom & engraved the body was nice but nothing special the mural was not all that but he took best of show why i guess ill never now.
i got piss but all it did was made me go home take my bike a part and work on new parts and get ready for the next show.
so here is my question to win bike of the year does it have to be a radical? or do you know of a bike that was not a radical who has won that owner?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well it seems that the judges didint know what the hell they were doing or maybe he was the top one in that radical category because there was know one else and maybe they had to decide between another bike and felt that that bike was the one, I mean they gotta give the award to someone. Also as for the bike of the year thing im pretty sure you gotta be radical its like putting my bike up against Wolverine which would never compete because im in FullCustom. So yeah it would have to be a radical to compete although for example Livin Legend Trike didint have that many crazy parts but was hella clean and took it. But on the other hand past Trike of the year winners like Randy Beard came out and blew it all up for two years in a row his parts were so unique noone could touch him. So there it goes!! I mean im pretty sure one of our Fullcustoms can compete in Radical but not up against a Wolverine or Spawn!!!

Hey and thanks for the feedback on the site it will be up soon!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

i am just asuming that the judges did not know that they were doing cause their was a lot of nice bike out like diablitas from latin low, individual were their and many other bike but f**k it. what does not kill you make you stronger right.

good luck with your site if you need any pictures of othe bikes i have a some
www.geocities.com/empiremodelcrew


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF ANYTHING ELSE OTHER THAN A RADICAL BIKE TAKING BIKE OF THE YEAR. THE CLOSEST WAS WHEN DRIP'N 69 WON TOOK RUNNER-UP IN '97.

I WILL SAY IT IS VERY POSSIBLE TO TAKE BEST OF SHOW WITH A FULL CUSTOM BIKE. I KNOW THIS BECAUSE WE HAD A FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND TOOK LRM SHOWS IN HOUSTON, DALLAS AND SAN ANTONIO A FEW TIMES. SO IT SI POSSIBLE.

I THINK IT IS NEAR IMPOSSIBLE TO WIN A BIKE OF THE YEAR TITLE BECAUSE THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE THE BEST RADICAL BIKES FROM THE NATION AT THIS SHOW. SOME STATES MIGHT NOT HAVE THAT RADICAL OF BIKES TO WHERE A FULL CUSTOM CAN WIN A SWEEPSTAKES. HOWEVER, I DOUBT THIS WILL EVER HAPPEN AT THE SUPERSHOW.

BY THE WAY, SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT SHAFTED AT THE SHOW YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

probly so . but my girl was telling me go say something but i just got all my shit together and started my 8 hour trip back home. 

you may remeber this bike i dont have a picture on the net but it was called wicked dragon or some thing like that its a green full bondo frame with the mural of dragon stuff right in the middle, the fork were a draggon also i am going to try to get my picture scaned to show you all.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 07:36 PM
> *I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF ANYTHING ELSE OTHER THAN A RADICAL BIKE TAKING BIKE OF THE YEAR. THE CLOSEST WAS WHEN DRIP'N 69 WON TOOK RUNNER-UP IN '97.
> 
> I WILL SAY IT IS VERY POSSIBLE TO TAKE BEST OF SHOW WITH A FULL CUSTOM BIKE. I KNOW THIS BECAUSE WE HAD A FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND TOOK LRM SHOWS IN HOUSTON, DALLAS AND SAN ANTONIO A FEW TIMES. SO IT SI POSSIBLE.
> ...


 I read in LRB that they said Casino was only a full custom frame. Maybe by their specs back then but nowadays that would be radical.

You know what sucks this year though? They are now counting custom parts as body mods so if you have wicked ass parts but only a full custom frame they can throw you in radical so to me that really sucks. I mean come on, the reason guys do up full custom frames but go crazy on parts is that they want to dominate Full Custom but not go up to radical right?

Frame modifications are worth 55 out of 245 points so that's why radicals have the upper hand and are more likely to take sweepstakes best of show.

You can have a mild custom bike take a sweepstakes win though. Look at our member Twisted Toy out in FLA. I dont know if he's taken 1st best of show (I think he has) but I know for a fact that in Miami this year he took 2nd sweepstakes. He lost to like a full custom with spinning wheels but I mean Twisted Toy is only mild custom so it depends on where you're at.

Then TKO in Denver has been taking 1st sweepstakes out there and he's full custom too but he has bad ass murals, plating, and engraving to make up for whatever points he lacks in body mods. Its not all about the frame mods sometimes, its about how everything else looks.

It does sound like you got jacked for best of show in that show. The only reason I can think of is maybe he got more points for frame mods than you. I think if you took those "best of" categories you should have easily taken best of show since you say his display was crap and his shyt was faded.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 6 2003, 09:56 AM
> *probly so . but my girl was telling me go say something but i just got all my shit together and started my 8 hour trip back home.
> 
> you may remeber this bike i dont have a picture on the net but it was called wicked dragon or some thing like that its a green full bondo frame with the mural of dragon stuff right in the middle, the fork were a draggon also i am going to try to get my picture scaned to show you all.*


 That bike was called Twisted Wild and was featured in LRB Mag but he just changed the forks and all on it!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

twisted toy had tooked b.o.s in Macon ,GA back in 99 i think i that was the first lrm show i came out too , its a nice bike. but i guess it does depend were you at in the states in the EastCoast the lowrider bike are number not to many, but from CAli to Tex thats were the big boys play. thier was a time that aztec 2000 would come out to tampa and kick every body ass thats a real nice bike nut a lil to much to look at. 
they should make another class if they are going to bump us fullcustoms up like super radical or something cause their is no way that we can compet with the radicals.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 6 2003, 10:31 AM
> *twisted toy had tooked b.o.s in Macon ,GA back in 99 i think i that was the first lrm show i came out too , its a nice bike. but i guess it does depend were you at in the states in the EastCoast the lowrider bike are number not to many, but from CAli to Tex thats were the big boys play. thier was a time that aztec 2000 would come out to tampa and kick every body ass thats a real nice bike nut a lil to much to look at.
> they should make another class if they are going to bump us fullcustoms up like super radical or something cause their is no way that we can compet with the radicals.*


 yeah your dam right its like say if I put on my new rims that I have and some more radical parts then would that put me in Radical im pretty sure it would WOW!!! Well better hope LRB gets smart with how they make the categorys!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH I KNOW WHICH ONE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HE CAME DOWN HERE IN '98 WHEN HE FIRST GOT THAT MURAL AND BIG ASS DISPLAY. HE ENDED UP TAKING BEST OF SHOW HERE. WE WERE ONLY A FULL CUSTOM SO WE COULDN'T SAY MUCH, BUT ALTHOUGH HIS BODY WAS FULLY BONDO, IT WASN'T MUCH. IN FACT THEY GAVE HIM BEST ENGRAVING, WHAT A JOKE. HE DID HAVE A LOT, BUT IT LOOKED MORE LIKE SCRATCHES THEN ENGRAVING. SO I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL. HE DID HAVE A COOL DISPLAY BACK THEN THOUGH. I HAVEN'T HEARD OF HIM SINCE THEN.

I WOULD NEVER HAVE CONSIDERED CASINO A FULL CUSTOM. HE HAD FOUR OBVIOUS MODS, AND THAT IS ALL YOU NEEDED TO BE RADICAL. HE HAD FRON AND BACK BONDO, RAKED NECK, AND MODIFIED SEAT POLE. HE HAD OTHERS, BUT JUST THOSE FOUR WOULD MAKE HIM A RADICAL. THEY MUST HAVE MADE A MISTAKE OR HAD BAD INFO.

A FULL CUSTOM BIKE HAS TO HAVE A LOT OF DETAIL IN IT FOR IT TO WIN SWEEPSTAKES.

I HEARD THAT THE MURALS OF THE TKO BIKE WERE ACTUALLY SOME KIND OF STICKERS OR SOMETHING THAT AND GOT IT CLEARED. JUST SOMETHING I HEARD FROM A USUALLY RELIABLE SOURCE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 08:38 PM
> *YEAH I KNOW WHICH ONE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. HE CAME DOWN HERE IN '98 WHEN HE FIRST GOT THAT MURAL AND BIG ASS DISPLAY. HE ENDED UP TAKING BEST OF SHOW HERE. WE WERE ONLY A FULL CUSTOM SO WE COULDN'T SAY MUCH, BUT ALTHOUGH HIS BODY WAS FULLY BONDO, IT WASN'T MUCH. IN FACT THEY GAVE HIM BEST ENGRAVING, WHAT A JOKE. HE DID HAVE A LOT, BUT IT LOOKED MORE LIKE SCRATCHES THEN ENGRAVING. SO I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL. HE DID HAVE A COOL DISPLAY BACK THEN THOUGH. I HAVEN'T HEARD OF HIM SINCE THEN.
> 
> I WOULD NEVER HAVE CONSIDERED CASINO A FULL CUSTOM. HE HAD FOUR OBVIOUS MODS, AND THAT IS ALL YOU NEEDED TO BE RADICAL. HE HAD FRON AND BACK BONDO, RAKED NECK, AND MODIFIED SEAT POLE. HE HAD OTHERS, BUT JUST THOSE FOUR WOULD MAKE HIM A RADICAL. THEY MUST HAVE MADE A MISTAKE OR HAD BAD INFO.
> ...


 Hey now those are murals on TKO :biggrin: At least as far as I know. I think Fonzie did them up for him.

That's what the article said about Casino anyway. I remember it saying something like "You dont have to be radical to take 1st" or something.

Aztec from a distance looks funky with those mirrors until you actually see how they sit.

Hellraiser came out to the PHX show in 2001 and kicked everyone's ass too. Small Change took 2nd and Kurupt took 3rd. I should have placed in 20" that year, I think I could have beat Kurupt for 3rd. I mean he had no murals and my parts were better. :uh: I'm tellin you man 16" bikes get no love  Neither do 12" though I guess but in local shows its anyone's game for Best of Show. Our 12" Mortal Kombat has taken a few Best of Show trophies and so has our Resurrection scooter :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

im pretty sure them murals were done correct and werent stickers but dam what the hell do I know LOL :roflmao: but yeah I seen that green dragon bike like 3 to 4 years ago and it looked cool I might even have some old pics of it to ill see if I can post em up!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Big Tex when you get a chance man send me some pics of your bike like pic of it at shows and stuff and do you have pics of you with the bike with your Legions Jersey??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Post up pix of that green dragon bike cuz I have no clue which one you guys are talkin about


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok let me find it
:biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

question for legions bc & finest kreations.

ok if you have a bike & a car, but you are in a local car club.
with the bike you want to join a world wide club. is that possible in your club's be in two different clubs one for the bike and another for the car? hope i did not confuse you homie's


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

dame it look like its only us 3 in this bike thang today were is every one at?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope this is it!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

no thats not the bike i was talking about i scanded it at home during lunch but for some reason i cant open it at work as soon a get it ill post it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 6 2003, 09:03 PM
> *question for legions bc & finest kreations.
> 
> ok if you have a bike & a car, but you are in a local car club.
> with the bike you want to join a world wide club. is that possible in your club's be in two different clubs one for the bike and another for the car? hope i did not confuse you homie's*


 Yeah its possible to have your car in a different club than your bike cuz they're two totally different things.

So hook up with Finest and join "Generic Local Car Club" with your car :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 09:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that your bald nappy ass head in the shadow snappin the pic? :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

that bike was it sorry dawgS


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

another pic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Well I say you got jacked for that 1st place trophy :angry:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

its all good.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 11:51 AM
> *Big Tex when you get a chance man send me some pics of your bike like pic of it at shows and stuff and do you have pics of you with the bike with your Legions Jersey??*


 I DONT TAKE PICS, IT IS ALL ABOUT THE BIKE.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 6 2003, 02:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 6 2003, 02:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 11:51 AM
> *Big Tex when you get a chance man send me some pics of your bike like pic of it at shows and stuff and do you have pics of you with the bike with your Legions Jersey??*


I DONT TAKE PICS, IT IS ALL ABOUT THE BIKE.[/b][/quote]
ok no prob then send me some pics or whatever if you can!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEy Tony im not bald I just cut my hair really short!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 6 2003, 12:03 PM
> *question for legions bc & finest kreations.
> 
> ok if you have a bike & a car, but you are in a local car club.
> with the bike you want to join a world wide club. is that possible in your club's be in two different clubs one for the bike and another for the car? hope i did not confuse you homie's*


 I DON'T THINK IT IS A PROBLEM WITH LEGIONS, BUT IT IS ULTIMATELY UP TO RANDY AND WOODY. THEY ARE THE ONES WITH THE FINAL SAY ON WHO IS IN.

THERE IS A LEGIONS CAR CLUB, BUT THEY OPERATE COMPLETELY SEPARATE FROM THE BIKE CLUB. THE WAY I UNDERSTAND IT IS THEY DO THEIR THING AND WE DO OURS.

BUT WHAT CLUB WOULD YOU REPRESENT AT LOCAL SHOWS? I MEAN YOU CAN'T WEAR TWO DIFFERENT SHIRTS?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I only REP 1 And thats LEGIONS B.C BABY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 6 2003, 02:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jun 6 2003, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 09:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your bald nappy ass head in the shadow snappin the pic? :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
THIS IS THE BIKE THAT I WAS REFERRING TO EARLIER. WE WERE FULL CUSTOM AT THE TIME SO I DIDN'T PUT UP MUCH OF A FUSS. BESIDES, BACK IN THE DAY HE USED TO GO ALL OUT ON THE DISPLAY AND EVERYTHING. NOW IT LOOKS LIKE HE JUST GOES OUT TRYING TO GET $250.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I took that pic in Miami FL in person the bike looked cool but the engraving looked like some kinda scratches or something!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 04:20 PM
> *I took that pic in Miami FL in person the bike looked cool but the engraving looked like some kinda scratches or something!! :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 was it this year or last?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 6 2003, 03:20 PM
> *I took that pic in Miami FL in person the bike looked cool but the engraving looked like some kinda scratches or something!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I SAY! 



Last edited by BigTex at Jun 6 2003, 03:27 PM


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

2 years ago!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 04:15 PM
> *I DON'T THINK IT IS A PROBLEM WITH LEGIONS, BUT IT IS ULTIMATELY UP TO RANDY AND WOODY. THEY ARE THE ONES WITH THE FINAL SAY ON WHO IS IN.
> 
> THERE IS A LEGIONS CAR CLUB, BUT THEY OPERATE COMPLETELY SEPARATE FROM THE BIKE CLUB. THE WAY I UNDERSTAND IT IS THEY DO THEIR THING AND WE DO OURS.
> ...


 well its like this like i have said in the passed bike are counted for in the East Coast if i show up with the bike at a show i would represent that bike club only same if i took my lac. in a local car show if i was in two differnt club i would probly just have the club in my display and were no bodies colors or name. like you said dawg its all about the lowriders / bike's


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jun 6 2003, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jun 6 2003, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 04:15 PM
> *I DON'T THINK IT IS A PROBLEM WITH LEGIONS, BUT IT IS ULTIMATELY UP TO RANDY AND WOODY.  THEY ARE THE ONES WITH THE FINAL SAY ON WHO IS IN.
> 
> THERE IS A LEGIONS CAR CLUB, BUT THEY OPERATE COMPLETELY SEPARATE FROM THE BIKE CLUB.  THE WAY I UNDERSTAND IT IS THEY DO THEIR THING AND WE DO OURS.
> ...


well its like this like i have said in the passed bike are counted for in the East Coast if i show up with the bike at a show i would represent that bike club only same if i took my lac. in a local car show if i was in two differnt club i would probly just have the club in my display and were no bodies colors or name. like you said dawg its all about the lowriders / bike's[/b][/quote]
YEAH I UNDESTAND, SOMETIMES I DON'T WEAR THE JERSEY, BUT REPRESENT THE PLAQUE PROUDLY. I GUESS TOO PROUDLY. LAST YEAR AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW WHILE I WAS AT THE AWARDS CEREMONY, SOMEONE CAME BY AND SWIPED MY LEGIONS PLAQUE. I DON'T KNOW WHY BECAUSE THERE ARE ONLY TWO MEMBERS HERE AND I WILL KNOW IF SOMEONE SHOWS UP WITH IT. KINDA OF CRAZY. AS LONG AS EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE BIKE REPRESENTS, AND THEY CAN SEE WITH THE PLAQUE ON THE BIKE, THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 6 2003, 04:34 PM
> *
> YEAH I UNDESTAND, SOMETIMES I DON'T WEAR THE JERSEY, BUT REPRESENT THE PLAQUE PROUDLY.  I GUESS TOO PROUDLY.  LAST YEAR AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW WHILE I WAS AT THE AWARDS CEREMONY, SOMEONE CAME BY AND SWIPED MY LEGIONS PLAQUE.  I DON'T KNOW WHY BECAUSE THERE ARE ONLY TWO MEMBERS HERE AND I WILL KNOW IF SOMEONE SHOWS UP WITH IT.  KINDA OF CRAZY.  AS LONG AS EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE BIKE REPRESENTS, AND THEY CAN SEE WITH THE PLAQUE ON THE BIKE, THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS.*


thas some f**k up shit people are ratas it was some hatter that you took his trophi from..

<span style=\'color:red\'>have a good week end its time for me to rapp it up at work and get the fuck out see ya homie's on Monday and keep up all the hard work. 



Last edited by cleverlos at Jun 6 2003, 04:40 PM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We have a member who's dad has a car in a car club so what they do is the father wears his car club shirt and hat and he wears that plus the FK jersey on top so he reps both  

As for Mike Lopez he's in Imperials CC now and he does the same thing, he reps both of us.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 6 2003, 02:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 6 2003, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I UNDESTAND, SOMETIMES I DON'T WEAR THE JERSEY, BUT REPRESENT THE PLAQUE PROUDLY. I GUESS TOO PROUDLY. LAST YEAR AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW WHILE I WAS AT THE AWARDS CEREMONY, SOMEONE CAME BY AND SWIPED MY LEGIONS PLAQUE. I DON'T KNOW WHY BECAUSE THERE ARE ONLY TWO MEMBERS HERE AND I WILL KNOW IF SOMEONE SHOWS UP WITH IT. KINDA OF CRAZY. AS LONG AS EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THE BIKE REPRESENTS, AND THEY CAN SEE WITH THE PLAQUE ON THE BIKE, THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS.[/b][/quote]
Yo Tex thats messed up bro did you ever find the guys who swiped the plaque id be really pissed off!!!! :angry: But whatever what the hell they going to do wit it anyway!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY I E-mailed you bro!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NO WICKED I NEVER FOUND OUT WHO IT WAS. THEY COULDN'T DO MUCH WITH IT, BUT I GUESS IF HE OR SHE NEEDED THAT BAD I SHOULDN'T HATE. I KNOW WHO I REPRESENT AND THEY KNOW TOO. I GUESS IT WAS SOME HATER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey man I guess your right!!1 Bunch of haters man but hey if you see anyone with that plaque man I think you should confront him or her about it for sure!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 7 2003, 11:14 AM
> *Hey man I guess your right!!1 Bunch of haters man but hey if you see anyone with that plaque man I think you should confront him or her about it for sure!*


 Hey not to get off the subject,
But is there any bike out there that will like to try and go against Casino Dreaming or Knights Quest who are always at the Nationals.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jun 9 2003, 08:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jun 9 2003, 08:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jun 7 2003, 11:14 AM
> *Hey man I guess your right!!1 Bunch of haters man but hey if you see anyone with that plaque man I think you should confront him or her about it for sure!*


Hey not to get off the subject,
But is there any bike out there that will like to try and go against Casino Dreaming or Knights Quest who are always at the Nationals.
[/b][/quote]
well homie thier is a lot of bike out their but who know if they will makeit out their.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jun 9 2003, 08:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jun 9 2003, 08:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well homie thier is a lot of bike out their but who know if they will makeit out their.[/b][/quote]
THERE ARE A FEW BIKES OUT THERE, BUT TO BE HONEST NOT MANY WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH THOSE TWO. THOSE TWO ARE CONSIDERED TO BE THE BEST BUILT IN THEIR RESPECTIVE CLASSES. AS FOR TWO WHEELERS GO, I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT YEAR TO TRY AND GO AGAINST CASINO, BUT FOR THIS YEAR I DOUBT WE WILL HAVE THE FUNDS TO MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELD AND VEGAS. 

IS THERE A NATIONAL CHAMPION FOR BIKE AND TRIKE, OR JUST ONE OVERALL CHAMPION?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 9 2003, 07:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jun 9 2003, 07:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE ARE A FEW BIKES OUT THERE, BUT TO BE HONEST NOT MANY WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH THOSE TWO. THOSE TWO ARE CONSIDERED TO BE THE BEST BUILT IN THEIR RESPECTIVE CLASSES. AS FOR TWO WHEELERS GO, I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT YEAR TO TRY AND GO AGAINST CASINO, BUT FOR THIS YEAR I DOUBT WE WILL HAVE THE FUNDS TO MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELD AND VEGAS. 

IS THERE A NATIONAL CHAMPION FOR BIKE AND TRIKE, OR JUST ONE OVERALL CHAMPION?[/b][/quote]
Theres jus one overall National Champion which to me sucks!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THOUGHT I READ SOMETHING ABOUT BEST TRIKE AND BEST BIKE?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY US RIDER I SAW ON ANOTHER FORUM THAT YOU WILL BE INTRODUCING A NEW TROPHY FOR MOST CLUB MEMBERS. HOW ABOUT DOING ONE UP FOR BIKE CLUBS.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 9 2003, 09:47 AM
> *HEY US RIDER I SAW ON ANOTHER FORUM THAT YOU WILL BE INTRODUCING A NEW TROPHY FOR MOST CLUB MEMBERS. HOW ABOUT DOING ONE UP FOR BIKE CLUBS.*


 Good IDEA I second that motion!!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

I third that motion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have been watching them nationals for a while and I see an on going growth of Lowrider bikes there. But as for the National championship I dont think its only fair to put a bike against a Trike, you must figure that a trike has double the parts and accsessories so that right there doesnt make it fair at all. So having two National Champions one for Bike and then one for Trike is a way better idea. Plus I think it will bring alot of comp to the circuit more lowrider bicycles when then build up to go! I mean if they did seperate the category I think I would take that big trip to compete to. But hey who knows what the following years have to come! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE ALSO NOTICED THAT THE QUALITY OF BIKES ARE IMPROVING. THIS MUST MEAN THAT THE SHOW IS WORTH GOING TO. I JUST WISH IT WAS NOT SO EXPENSIVE TO TRAVEL OUT THERE.

AS FOR SEPARATE BIKE AND TRIKE, THAT IS A GOOD IDEA. CASINO AND KNIGHTS QUEST ARE EASILY THE BEST OF THEIR RESPECTIVE CLASS. IT IS A SHAME ONLY ONE CAN WIN. THEY BOTH DESERVE IT.

IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE A SHOW WHERE FORMER SWEEPSTAKE WINNERS COULD GO AND COMPETE. IMAGINE CASINO, WOLVERINE, SPAWN, HELLRAISER, AND STORM AT ONE SHOW. THEN THINK OF KNIGHTS QUEST, MINI OUTER LIMITS, LIVIN LEGEND, THE CROW, AND TEARS OF A CLOWN. PLUS THE OTHER TRIKES THAT PLACED LAST YEAR IN VEGAS. THAT WOULD TRULY BE A SUPERSHOW. MAYBE ONE DAY. JUST COSTS SEEM TO GET IN THE WAY.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell yeah that would be a great show!!! Man BLVD should try and throw something like that together it would really out be LRM. But hey who knows it maybe in the makings already!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

it would be down but you know many lowrider event look down on us bikes but we get as much attantion as the cars so they should do that let the past bikes of the year complete it would make it a true battle..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IF BLVD EXTENDS THE TOUR AND CREATES END OF THE YEAR TITLES, MAYBE THEN ALL THE BEST BIKES AND TRIKES WILL COME TOGETHER AND HAVE A TRULY SUPERSHOW FROM THAT SENSE.

ACTUALLY, MAYBE NEXT YEAR IN BAKERSFIELD I CAN GO AGAINST CASINO AND SPAWN WITH W3. THAT WOULD BE PRETTY COOL.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be pretty cool but I dont think Casino nor Spawn will be shoing there creations any more. John West has gone to building Lowrider Cars and painting and Mike Lopez has also gone to building a Lowrider car but I hear neither will be showing!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

aint that some shit. i still see my self in 10 years taking my bike to showes.

blvd show in tampa is it sponcerd by them or is it a just a coverded event "only pic"?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

It is sponsored by BLVD Magazine so it is full out all the way!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

thats cool i gues i better start working on my bike & display Cause i dont want to drive home 8 hours empty handed.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 12 2003, 07:06 AM
> *thats cool i gues i better start working on my bike & display Cause i dont want to drive home 8 hours empty handed.*


 I here you on that one im thinking about taking my bike down there or just waiting to pull out my second bike next with this one that I have because I still got alot more stuff im doing and dont know if I have enough time and money to do it all. :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

you have a longer road trip let me know and you can make a pit stop and chill at my pad then we can dip.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

yea for sure that would be cool what part of Florida you live at?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Im hoping I will bring my bike donw there so many things to do but I think that within these next twomonths everything will turnup hopefully!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 12 2003, 12:20 PM
> *yea for sure that would be cool what part of Florida you live at?*


 i dont live in florida i live in georgia Atlanta i am about 8 hour away. 
i hope every thing come out to your plans


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah I hope so but if not I should be there anyway without my bike


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 12 2003, 10:29 AM
> *yeah I hope so but if not I should be there anyway without my bike*


 Hope you make it to our event, check out our new post:
lowrider bikes indoors.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

"Casino Dreamin" looking for his third straight victory at Lowrider Nationals 2003. Good Luck Mike!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING TO THE SHOW. HOPEFULLY SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR. POST SOME PICS OF THE WINNERS AFTERWARDS.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 16 2003, 12:49 PM
> *WELL GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING TO THE SHOW. HOPEFULLY SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR. POST SOME PICS OF THE WINNERS AFTERWARDS.*


 We will post some pics over at www.lowrider.net
See you there next year Big TEX.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Any three wheelers coming to compete? :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jun 18 2003, 02:26 PM
> *Any three wheelers coming to compete? :biggrin:*


 Bikes on the move...thanks for your calls. Registrations will be on Sat.2,2003. There is no pre registration.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

#1 contender to date............................


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 26 2003, 04:52 PM
> *#1 contender to date............................
> 
> 
> ...


 Instead of being the #1 contender wouldnt you want the title that says... Thee UNDISPUTED"U.S. NATIONAL CHAMPION" of the world.
If you are gonna spend all that money a personal time. Go for the gold...its not easy and certainly not a cakewalk in the class you choose to compete in. But you are not the average bike builder and America wants to know who you are. Are you ready to show America what you do and who you are? Then the Nationals in Bakersfield is where you need to showcase your talents. Everybody wants to blow the competition away, but you must start a fan club that will see you when you are challenging and the long road it takes to finally becoming the beloved America's champion.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wicked Dragon 68 Revenge will be ready for next years Nationals comming all the way from the East!!! :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 28 2003, 06:14 PM
> *Wicked Dragon 68 Revenge will be ready for next years Nationals comming all the way from the East!!! :biggrin:*


 Great, Looking forward to what new creation the East has in the bike competition arena.


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jun 28 2003, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jun 28 2003, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jun 26 2003, 04:52 PM
> *#1 contender to date............................
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of being the #1 contender wouldnt you want the title that says... Thee UNDISPUTED"U.S. NATIONAL CHAMPION" of the world.
America's champion.[/b][/quote]
yeah US CHAMPION of the world lmaooo


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Man Of Steel looks tight! The blue wheels are cool.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 27 2003, 02:52 AM
> *#1 contender to date............................
> 
> *


 Man that fool be going down in a year or two when I bust out with my ride. There's a "Prophecy" for you :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 27 2003, 02:52 AM
> *#1 contender to date............................
> 
> *


 Man that fool be going down in a year or two when I bust out with my ride. There's a "Prophecy" for you :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

good luck homie..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 2 2003, 10:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 2 2003, 10:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jun 27 2003, 02:52 AM
> *#1 contender to date............................
> 
> *


Man that fool be going down in a year or two when I bust out with my ride. There's a "Prophecy" for you :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
LONG TIME NO HEAR TONYO..........SO I GUESS YOU DECIDED TO JUMP INTO THE RING WITH THE BIG BOYS?????

HEY WICKED I HEARD WHAT IS GOING ON, HOPE IT GETS RESOLVED SOON.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 3 2003, 12:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 3 2003, 12:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LONG TIME NO HEAR TONYO..........SO I GUESS YOU DECIDED TO JUMP INTO THE RING WITH THE BIG BOYS?????

HEY WICKED I HEARD WHAT IS GOING ON, HOPE IT GETS RESOLVED SOON.[/b][/quote]
Yeah I've been busy here at work a lot. Tryin to do some work on the Iraq/Kuwait project. Luckily I dont have to go and get my ass shot at though. These Mo Fos here are getting it up the ass big time. Our guys that are going are getting stuck in crappy ass tents to sleep in, $3.50 a day for food, no hazard duty pay, have to wear army BDUs, and no guns to protect themselves! Aint that some shyt there?

Anyway yeah I wanna work on a big time project but probably won't bust out for another 2 years at the rate things are going here.

Whats the prob with Wicked?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL HEY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BIG TYME PROJECT. MAYBE YOU CAN PICK UP THE CHAMPIONSHIP TROPHY IN TWO YEARS WHEN WE ARE FINISHED WITH IT!!   

WITH WICKED IT IS SOME INTERNAL MESS THAT WILL HOPEFULLY GET STRAIGHTENED OUT. 

I WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU ALL A SNEEK PEEK AT W3, BUT I CAN'T GET IT TO POST ON POST YOUR RIDES FORUM. OH WELL YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL VEGAS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Anyone seen or heard from BOLO? That dude owes me some stuff or at least some updates on my stuff


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

bike title right around the corner. Get ready for one tight lowrider bike competition.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NEXT YEAR


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good what is it?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 07:33 AM
> *looks good what is it?
> 
> 
> ...


 IT IS WHAT WE ARE WORKING ON TO COME OUT LATER THIS YEAR.

20 INCH RADICAL BIKE--W3


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

that look like it took some time to make..
it looks good good luck for next year.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WE ARE PLANNING ON GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR FOR LRM BIKE TITLE AND HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE CAN GO FOR THE NATIONAL TITLE IN BAKERSFIELD.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 9 2003, 08:05 AM
> *WE ARE PLANNING ON GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR FOR LRM BIKE TITLE AND HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE CAN GO FOR THE NATIONAL TITLE IN BAKERSFIELD.*


 Dont count WickedDragon Revenge out!!!! W3 im watching you J/K

YEah thats hella nice man I like the Paint to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TRIED TO ENLARGE IT SOMEWHAT. ALSO, THIS ISN'T THE ACTUAL PAINT. IT IS JUST THE BASECOAT. THE PAINT IS GOING TO BE HELLA TIGHT.....AT LEAST I PLAN ON IT BEING SO.












Last edited by BigTex at Jul 9 2003, 09:23 AM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 9 2003, 06:22 PM
> *TRIED TO ENLARGE IT SOMEWHAT. ALSO, THIS ISN'T THE ACTUAL PAINT. IT IS JUST THE BASECOAT. THE PAINT IS GOING TO BE HELLA TIGHT.....AT LEAST I PLAN ON IT BEING SO.
> 
> 
> ...


 How about a side shot of it? :biggrin: Looks like the graphics will be pretty bad ass on there, I'm into those lines, they look like a good base for some nice blue paint. You're keeping it blue right? Hopefully you are cuz that paint was pretty good on W1


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 09:27 AM
> *How about a side shot of it? :biggrin: Looks like the graphics will be pretty bad ass on there, I'm into those lines, they look like a good base for some nice blue paint. You're keeping it blue right? Hopefully you are cuz that paint was pretty good on W1*


 WE ARE KEEPING IT BLUE WITH SOME OTHER COLORS THROWN IN TO ACCENT THE BLUE AND OF COURSE WE CAN'T FORGET THOSE FLAKES.

AS FOR A SIDE SHOT, LET ME SEE, I DON'T WANT TO SHOW TOO MUCH BEFORE I OFFICIALLY COME OUT.  

ALWAYS KEEP THE COMPETITION ON EDGE........


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

dame it looks good question B.T. do you use different frames or do you just redo the same one from before?

was up tony ?


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 9 2003, 10:39 AM
> *
> 
> AS FOR A SIDE SHOT, LET ME SEE, I DON'T WANT TO SHOW TOO MUCH BEFORE I OFFICIALLY COME OUT.
> ...


 we are all family here give us a look see.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 09:42 AM
> *dame it looks good question B.T. do you use different frames or do you just redo the same one from before?
> 
> was up tony ?*


 WE USE DIFFERENT FRAMES EACH TIME OUT. LIKE RIGHT NOW MY BROTHER HAS THE LAST TWO FRAMES WE MADE IN HIS ROOM. THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME IS SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO THE FIRST PLACE TROPHY WE GOT IN VEGAS THAT YEAR AND THE RADICAL FRAME HAS THE BIKE OF THE YEAR TROPHY NEXT TO IT.

WE CHUNKED ALL THE TROPHIES WE WON AND JUST KEPT THE TROPIES WE GOT FROM THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW THE THREE YEARS WE WENT. 

WE ALL ARE FAMILY, BUT I STILL DON'T WANT TO LET TOO MUCH OUT BEFORE HAND. MAYBE I CAN FIND A PHOTO OF THE BODY WITHOUT GIVING TOO MUCH OUT.........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 9 2003, 07:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 9 2003, 07:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 09:42 AM
> *dame it looks good question B.T. do you use different frames or do you just redo the same one from before?
> 
> was up tony ?*


WE USE DIFFERENT FRAMES EACH TIME OUT. LIKE RIGHT NOW MY BROTHER HAS THE LAST TWO FRAMES WE MADE IN HIS ROOM. THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME IS SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO THE FIRST PLACE TROPHY WE GOT IN VEGAS THAT YEAR AND THE RADICAL FRAME HAS THE BIKE OF THE YEAR TROPHY NEXT TO IT.

WE CHUNKED ALL THE TROPHIES WE WON AND JUST KEPT THE TROPIES WE GOT FROM THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW THE THREE YEARS WE WENT. 

WE ALL ARE FAMILY, BUT I STILL DON'T WANT TO LET TOO MUCH OUT BEFORE HAND. MAYBE I CAN FIND A PHOTO OF THE BODY WITHOUT GIVING TOO MUCH OUT.........[/b][/quote]
Did you just say you throw your regular trophies out? :0 Man you would have like a house full if you kept them all huh? Damn next time give some to me. :biggrin: I keep all mine, I have like 21 by now I think. There has only been one show where I haven't walked home with a trophy from and that was when I first started out and had to put it on display only because they didnt have a category for bikes. I had taken my Mustang and set the bike up next to it. They had a "lowrider" category but it was for cars only and the thing that pissed me off is they had 2 Tbuckets that entered in that category, I could have beat those things because at least mine is a true lowrider, not just some guy too affraid to put theirs in the "hot rod" category like they should have :angry: 

Thats good that you use new frames each time, that's the way to do it. Why ruin a perfectly good frame and paint job to redo it when a new frame is only like $30 anyway?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I AM NOT SAYING THIS TO SHOW OFF, BUT AT A SHOW WE NORMALLY WOULD GET BEST OF SHOW--SIX FOOT TROPHY; FIRST PLACE IN CATEGORY AND MAYBE THREE OR FOUR SPECIAL AWARDS. MULITPLY THAT OVER THREE TEXAS STOPS A YEAR AND YOU WOULD JUST GET SIX TROPIES AND ABOUT 9-12 PLAQUESPER YEAR SINCE 1999. THAT IS JUST LRM SHOWS.

BEFORE WE CHUNKED THEM WE TRIED TO DONATE THEM TO AN ORGANIZATION, BUT THEY WANTED US TO TAKE IT TO THEM. WE HAD NO WAY OF TAKING PRETTY MUCH A GARAGE FULL OF TROPIES TO THEM. SO WE JUST CHUNKED THEM FOR HEAVY TRASH DAY. I THINK SOME OF THE NEIGBORHOOD KIDS TOOK SOME OF THEM BEFORE TRASH CAME BY TO PICK THEM UP.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 9 2003, 07:33 PM
> *I AM NOT SAYING THIS TO SHOW OFF, BUT AT A SHOW WE NORMALLY WOULD GET BEST OF SHOW--SIX FOOT TROPHY; FIRST PLACE IN CATEGORY AND MAYBE THREE OR FOUR SPECIAL AWARDS. MULITPLY THAT OVER THREE TEXAS STOPS A YEAR AND YOU WOULD JUST GET SIX TROPIES AND ABOUT 9-12 PLAQUESPER YEAR SINCE 1999. THAT IS JUST LRM SHOWS.
> 
> BEFORE WE CHUNKED THEM WE TRIED TO DONATE THEM TO AN ORGANIZATION, BUT THEY WANTED US TO TAKE IT TO THEM. WE HAD NO WAY OF TAKING PRETTY MUCH A GARAGE FULL OF TROPIES TO THEM. SO WE JUST CHUNKED THEM FOR HEAVY TRASH DAY. I THINK SOME OF THE NEIGBORHOOD KIDS TOOK SOME OF THEM BEFORE TRASH CAME BY TO PICK THEM UP.*


 Ya need to send them to us man, we like trophies :biggrin: 


Well excuse me I only take one trophy home a time :uh: But hopefully that'll change soon but I'ma be keepin all mine. I wonder what Mike Lopez done with his cuz I know he be doing the same at shows out in Cali.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:26 AM
> *Thats good that you use new frames each time, that's the way to do it. Why ruin a perfectly good frame and paint job to redo it when a new frame is only like $30 anyway? *


 YEAH IT IS PRETTY COOL TO SEE HOW BIKES EVOVLED. WE LOOK AT THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND THEN COMPARE IT TO THE RADICAL FRAME AND COMPARE THE TWO FRAMES. MY BROTHER LIKES THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME BETTER THAN THE RADICAL. HE LIKES THE WAY IT LOOKS LIKE A BIKE FRAME STILL. KINDA LIKE COMPARING SS PLAYER AND ROLLIN MALO. TWO WINNERS, JUST DIFFERENT STYLES. WE WERE PLANNING ON PUTTING THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME TOGETHER FOR HOUSTON JUST TO SEE WHERE IT STANDS. W3 IS NOT GOING TO BE READY SO WE MIGHT JUST DO THAT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:36 AM
> *Well excuse me I only take one trophy home a time :uh: But hopefully that'll change soon but I'ma be keepin all mine. I wonder what Mike Lopez done with his cuz I know he be doing the same at shows out in Cali.*


 I DON'T KNOW HOW OFTEN HE SHOWS. I THINK DURING HIS FOUR YEAR REIGN HIS SHOWED A TOTAL OF LIKE EIGHT TIMES. I GUESS TWICE A YEAR--ONCE TO QUALIFY AND OF COURSE THE SUPERSHOW. I HAVE NOTICED HIM SHOWING MORE FREQUENTLY AT BAKERSFIELD. I THINK HE HAS TAKEN THE NATIONAL TITLE THE LAST TWO YEARS. EITHER WAY I BET HE HAS QUIT A FEW TROPHIES AND PLAQUES.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 9 2003, 07:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 9 2003, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:26 AM
> *Thats good that you use new frames each time, that's the way to do it.  Why ruin a perfectly good frame and paint job to redo it when a new frame is only like $30 anyway?   *


YEAH IT IS PRETTY COOL TO SEE HOW BIKES EVOVLED. WE LOOK AT THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND THEN COMPARE IT TO THE RADICAL FRAME AND COMPARE THE TWO FRAMES. MY BROTHER LIKES THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME BETTER THAN THE RADICAL. HE LIKES THE WAY IT LOOKS LIKE A BIKE FRAME STILL. KINDA LIKE COMPARING SS PLAYER AND ROLLIN MALO. TWO WINNERS, JUST DIFFERENT STYLES. WE WERE PLANNING ON PUTTING THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME TOGETHER FOR HOUSTON JUST TO SEE WHERE IT STANDS. W3 IS NOT GOING TO BE READY SO WE MIGHT JUST DO THAT.[/b][/quote]
Yeah but come on you're talkin Houston man, what's your biggest competition? Hellraiser? :uh: Please, you could put a bone stock blue frame on there with all those parts and still come out Best of Show.

What does the orig W frame look like? I thought you just did the one frame. Post a pic of the old one if you got one. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 9 2003, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 9 2003, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:36 AM
> *Well excuse me I only take one trophy home a time  :uh:   But hopefully that'll change soon but I'ma be keepin all mine.  I wonder what Mike Lopez done with his cuz I know he be doing the same at shows out in Cali.*


I DON'T KNOW HOW OFTEN HE SHOWS. I THINK DURING HIS FOUR YEAR REIGN HIS SHOWED A TOTAL OF LIKE EIGHT TIMES. I GUESS TWICE A YEAR--ONCE TO QUALIFY AND OF COURSE THE SUPERSHOW. I HAVE NOTICED HIM SHOWING MORE FREQUENTLY AT BAKERSFIELD. I THINK HE HAS TAKEN THE NATIONAL TITLE THE LAST TWO YEARS. EITHER WAY I BET HE HAS QUIT A FEW TROPHIES AND PLAQUES.[/b][/quote]
I know that "Man of Steel " out here was "Small Change" and he'd been showing all around Tucson and PHX all that time so he's got a grip of trophies too. 

Well I'll be catchin up with you guys someday I hope if I ever get my shyt done.

I'm hoping to bust out with some new parts this year in Vegas if BOLO can get them done, if not all I'll be showing new this year is an engraved front mini cylinder and a seat


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:49 AM
> *Yeah but come on you're talkin Houston man, what's your biggest competition? Hellraiser? :uh: Please, you could put a bone stock blue frame on there with all those parts and still come out Best of Show.
> *


 IT IS NOT AS EASY AS IT SEEMS. WE HAVEN'T LOST TO HELLRAISER, BUT IT HAS BEEN CLOSE. I DON'T KNOW HOW, BUT IT IS. I GUESS HE IS JUST LIKE US AND PLAYS THE POINTS. BESIDES, WE HAVE A FEW GOOD BIKES JUST HERE IN H-TOWN. US AND HELLRAISER ARE THE MAIN TWO RADICALS, BUT FOR FULL CUSTOMS WE HAVE AZTECA 2000 AND FREDDY'S REVENGE. WHEN IT COMES TO TRIKES, THERE IS THE CROW STILL AROUND. IN THE MILD CATEGORY WE HAVE CHILDS PLAY, A CLEAN BIKE IN ITSELF. FOR THE LRM SHOW AND LOS MAGNIFICOS WE HAVE OUT OF TOWN BIKES COME IN LIKE PROPHECY AND MINI OUTER LIMITS. IT IS TOUGH DOWN HERE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 9 2003, 08:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 9 2003, 08:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 10:49 AM
> *Yeah but come on you're talkin Houston man, what's your biggest competition?  Hellraiser?  :uh:   Please, you could put a bone stock blue frame on there with all those parts and still come out Best of Show.
> *


IT IS NOT AS EASY AS IT SEEMS. WE HAVEN'T LOST TO HELLRAISER, BUT IT HAS BEEN CLOSE. I DON'T KNOW HOW, BUT IT IS. I GUESS HE IS JUST LIKE US AND PLAYS THE POINTS. BESIDES, WE HAVE A FEW GOOD BIKES JUST HERE IN H-TOWN. US AND HELLRAISER ARE THE MAIN TWO RADICALS, BUT FOR FULL CUSTOMS WE HAVE AZTECA 2000 AND FREDDY'S REVENGE. WHEN IT COMES TO TRIKES, THERE IS THE CROW STILL AROUND. IN THE MILD CATEGORY WE HAVE CHILDS PLAY, A CLEAN BIKE IN ITSELF. FOR THE LRM SHOW AND LOS MAGNIFICOS WE HAVE OUT OF TOWN BIKES COME IN LIKE PROPHECY AND MINI OUTER LIMITS. IT IS TOUGH DOWN HERE.[/b][/quote]
Naw you shouldn't be worried about them, you're still the king of TX  Where does Prophecy come from? He's TX too right?

What happened to that one mild custom "Mystique" that's in Helraiser's club? That bike was awesome, he was at Super Show in 2001. That was one of the best Milds I had ever seen.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 11:08 AM
> *Naw you shouldn't be worried about them, you're still the king of TX  Where does Prophecy come from? He's TX too right?
> 
> What happened to that one mild custom "Mystique" that's in Helraiser's club? That bike was awesome, he was at Super Show in 2001. That was one of the best Milds I had ever seen.*


 WE DON'T REALLY WORRY ABOUT ANYONE, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW. HELLRAISER IS A REAL NICE BIKE. HE IS THE ONLY RADICAL THAT GIVES US COMPETITION.

AS FOR PROPHECY, HE COMES FROM SOMEWHERE AROUND AUSTIN I THINK. MAYBE EVEN SAN ANTONIO. I JUST KNOW HE IS FROM TEXAS. 

THAT MILD CUSTOM YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MOVED SOMEWHERE OUT OF HOUSTON. I THINK HE MOVED TO EL PASO. YEAH HE WAS BADD MILD CUSTOM.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

damm homie reading your post makes me think twice about going to a Tx show there is a lot of competion over their but hopefully ill show at dallas next year visit my family and hit the show even do i dont place ill still be glad i was there showing off what i got.

B.T. do you have pic's of you o.g creation and the second one?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 12:54 PM
> *damm homie reading  your post makes me think twice about going to a Tx show there is a lot of competion over their but hopefully ill show at dallas next year visit my family and hit the show even do i dont place ill still be glad i was there showing off what i got.
> 
> B.T. do you have pic's of you o.g creation and the second one?*


THE ORIGINAL FRAME I WILL TAKE A PHOTO OF IT AND POST IT LATER. THE SECOND ONE IS POSTED ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC.





Last edited by BigTex at Jul 9 2003, 01:28 PM


----------



## satansprophecy66 (Jul 8, 2003)

Big tex homie u have tha tightest bike i ever seen besides Spawn but i like yours better homie u did a badd ass job building it up and representing your club hella hard wit that bike.Cant wait to see W3 man i bet thats going to take bike of the year i hope u do it homie cause i know u gonna do it.Because i aint my bike still has alot of work to be done but i hope ill be up there by you.But hey anything can happen will man just do your thang and represent H-town homie.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 09:54 PM
> *damm homie reading your post makes me think twice about going to a Tx show there is a lot of competion over their but hopefully ill show at dallas next year visit my family and hit the show even do i dont place ill still be glad i was there showing off what i got.
> 
> B.T. do you have pic's of you o.g creation and the second one?*


 Dude you still gotta hook up with our club. You'd probably place in TX as long as they keep you full custom and dont let them jack you into radical otherwise you're screwed :roflmao: 

If you notice all the best TX bikes are radicals. Then again you'd have to go up against Azteca 2000 so you'd probably take 2nd or 3rd cuz I dont know what other full customs they got out there.

All I know is I'd still be kickin it hard in 16" Radical takin the top spot out there too. "King Kong ain't got nothin on me" hahahaha After this year there won't be another 16" for a long time that will be able to touch my shyt if I get my stuff done like I want it too *cough* *BOLO* *cough* *cough* :uh: 

Out here in AZ Finest K. focuses on the other categories really, we have the best in Special Interest, 12", and 16" bikes. We have a 20" that took 1st in Semi Custom at Super Show 2001 and got a bad ass Mexican Flag full custom 20" but the odd ball categories are what we be bringing to the show :biggrin: Our Special Interest scooter took Best Upholstry at 2001's Super Show.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 9 2003, 03:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 9 2003, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jul 9 2003, 09:54 PM
> *damm homie reading  your post makes me think twice about going to a Tx show there is a lot of competion over their but hopefully ill show at dallas next year visit my family and hit the show even do i dont place ill still be glad i was there showing off what i got.
> 
> B.T. do you have pic's of you o.g creation and the second one?*


Dude you still gotta hook up with our club. You'd probably place in TX as long as they keep you full custom and dont let them jack you into radical otherwise you're screwed :roflmao: 

If you notice all the best TX bikes are radicals. Then again you'd have to go up against Azteca 2000 so you'd probably take 2nd or 3rd cuz I dont know what other full customs they got out there.

All I know is I'd still be kickin it hard in 16" Radical takin the top spot out there too. "King Kong ain't got nothin on me" hahahaha After this year there won't be another 16" for a long time that will be able to touch my shyt if I get my stuff done like I want it too *cough* *BOLO* *cough* *cough* :uh: 

Out here in AZ Finest K. focuses on the other categories really, we have the best in Special Interest, 12", and 16" bikes. We have a 20" that took 1st in Semi Custom at Super Show 2001 and got a bad ass Mexican Flag full custom 20" but the odd ball categories are what we be bringing to the show :biggrin: Our Special Interest scooter took Best Upholstry at 2001's Super Show. [/b][/quote]
YEAH THE BEST BIKE IN THIS STATE ARE RADICALS. WE ALSO HAVE A COUPLE OF GOOD FULL CUSTOMS. I REMEMBER IN 2000 WHEN WE TOOK THE TITLE, WE, TEXAS, PLACED IST AND 3RD(HELLRAISER) IN THE RADICAL CLASS. IN THE FULL CUSTOM CLASS WE PLACED 1ST(AZTECA 2000) AND 3RD(FREDDYS REVENGE). I GUESS YOU CAN SAY WE HAVE TOUGH COMPETITION THROUGHOUT THE TOP TWO CLASSES. IN MILD CUSTOM WE HAD MSYTIQUE AND CHILD PLAY. CHILD PLAY NEVER HAS MADE IT TO VEGAS THOUGH. OF COURSE YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CROW WHEN IT COMES TO THE TRIKE CLASS AND MINI OUTER LIMITS IS UP IN DALLAS. WE HAVE SOME OF THE TOP BIKES/TRIKES SO COMPETITION IS ALWAYS HEATED DOWN HERE.

CLERVERLOS DON'T FEAR, COME ON DOWN TO HOUSTON OR DALLAS AND SEE HOW YOU DO. REMEMBER IT IS ALL UP TO THE JUDGES


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah but the judges jacked Cleverlos at that one show :angry: Hopefully he won't get jacked if he goes out to TX though.

Freddy's Revenge is bad ass. Is he Full custom? His display was Kickin, almost as good as Wolverine's but he didnt have the TVs so that's what got him. That's a bad ass display , He has the best turntable rail ever built though. I mean dam. That is just off da hook with the hands and the bird cages its great :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 03:57 PM
> *Yeah but the judges jacked Cleverlos at that one show :angry: Hopefully he won't get jacked if he goes out to TX though.
> 
> Freddy's Revenge is bad ass. Is he Full custom? His display was Kickin, almost as good as Wolverine's but he didnt have the TVs so that's what got him. That's a bad ass display , He has the best turntable rail ever built though. I mean dam. That is just off da hook with the hands and the bird cages its great :thumbsup:*


 YEAH FREDDYS REVENGE IS FULL CUSTOM. ALTHOUGH WITH THIS YEAR'S RULE REGARDING MINORS, MAYBE HE CAN SLIP INTO MILD....

HIS DISPLAY IS COOL. WE ACTUALLY HAD ANOTHER IDEA FOR HIM ON HIS DISPLAY, BUT HE IS GOING TO USE IT FOR THE TRIKE THAT WE BUILT FOR HIM. BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR IT NEXT YEAR.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

You wont be throwing out the National Trophy. Mike Lopez is going for his third stright National title in Bakersfield, CA.
You ought to call him and ask him about the National trophy. As to how it compares and ranks to his other trophies and will he ever be tossing it out of his collection. But dont forget you also get the National ring, and that aint cheap.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 9 2003, 04:48 PM
> *
> CLERVERLOS DON'T FEAR, COME ON DOWN TO HOUSTON OR DALLAS AND SEE HOW YOU DO. REMEMBER IT IS ALL UP TO THE JUDGES*


 thanks homie & like bone crusher say's " i am never scared " hopefully ill go down their in next year i am think about making a new frame but keeping it full custom if possible i am not sure what i am doing to tell you the truth i am dropping money in my bike but then i stop and drop some money into my car it seem that I will never be done . but F**K it got to have a nice bike.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 04:57 PM
> *Yeah but the judges jacked Cleverlos at that one show :angry: Hopefully he won't get jacked if he goes out to TX though.
> 
> *


 getting jack by the judges probly has hapend to many but what ever does not kill you it make you stronger right. thanks for the props 
tony you i like that dolphin on your front fender do they count that as a frame mod?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jul 10 2003, 06:17 AM
> *You wont be throwing out the National Trophy. Mike Lopez is going for his third stright National title in Bakersfield, CA.
> You ought to call him and ask him about the National trophy. As to how it compares and ranks to his other trophies and will he ever be tossing it out of his collection. But dont forget you also get the National ring, and that aint cheap. *


 I AM SURE YOU ARE RIGHT. THAT WOULD BE A TROPHY WE WOULD KEEP ALONG WITH THE RING. AFTER ALL IT REPRESENTS A NATIONAL TITLE, NOT JUST SOME REGULAR SHOW. HOPEFULLY WE CAN ADD IT TO OUR VEGAS TROPHIES NEXT YEAR.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

you have some goals for next year mad props hope you complete them.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HERE IS THE MILD CUSTOM CHILD PLAY I WAS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

this is a mild custom bike but i see 3 major mods should in it be a full custom?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 10 2003, 02:18 PM
> *this is a mild custom bike but i see 3 major mods should in it be a full custom?
> 
> 
> ...


 IT ONLY HAS TWO MODS. THE FRONT AND REAR TANK. WHAT 3RD MOD ARE YOU REFERRING TO?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Would it be the molded front and rear fenders. Thae are considered a major mod?


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 10 2003, 04:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 10 2003, 04:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jul 10 2003, 02:18 PM
> *this is a mild custom bike but i see 3 major mods should in it be a full custom?
> 
> 
> ...


IT ONLY HAS TWO MODS. THE FRONT AND REAR TANK. WHAT 3RD MOD ARE YOU REFERRING TO?[/b][/quote]
the 3rd one i am counting is the back fender the lrm judge told me once if its molded to the frame it count as a major mod . one of my homeboys here ATL he get bump up all the time because of the fender.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jul 11 2003, 03:11 PM
> *Would it be the molded front and rear fenders. Thae are considered a major mod?*


 Hell yeah I seen a pic of Randy Beard with his 6ft tall National Trike trophy. Its pretty bad ass. I think the BLVD tour shows have their Sweeps trophies lookin like the LRM Super Show trophies so those are pretty bad ass too. 

Are those rings real gold and silver? Post up a pic of them if you got one. 

Whats up with the BLVD tour anyway? I mean are they makin more dates for next year?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jul 10 2003, 04:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jul 10 2003, 04:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Jul 9 2003, 04:57 PM
> *Yeah but the judges jacked Cleverlos at that one show  :angry:   Hopefully he won't get jacked if he goes out to TX though.
> 
> *


getting jack by the judges probly has hapend to many but what ever does not kill you it make you stronger right. thanks for the props 
tony you i like that dolphin on your front fender do they count that as a frame mod?[/b][/quote]
I dont know if the front fender is a frame mod, I dont think it counts but either way I got bumped up into 16" Radical in PHX but I go for Full at Super Show. The two categories really don't differ too much in 16" bikes anyway. I mean the competition is pretty much the same. Some full custom 16" bikes are way better than some radicals out there so it doesn't make much difference.

As for the fender thanks man. It really wasnt supposed to look like a dolphin its just the way Victor (12" Mortal Kombat builder) made it. We were talkin about just doing the sides with the fins then he put one on top and thought it would look bad ass. 

There's a tossup on the opinions of my fender. I think it looks good but my uncle hates it. Mike Lopez says it looks like shyt on there :roflmao: So I dont know, I may change it out later so if anyone would be interested it may be for sale. $150 :biggrin: I paid like $225 for that little ass thing by the time I got it done painted, little white lines for graphics, and pin striped.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

on your dolphin tony i think it looks good it different but its on you, 

So your planning to go to the super show his year?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 11 2003, 07:15 PM
> *on your dolphin tony i think it looks good it different but its on you,
> 
> So your planning to go to the super show his year?*


 Yeah with my same old stuff. Doesnt look like BOLO will be finishing it in time. :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 11 2003, 10:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 11 2003, 10:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jul 11 2003, 07:15 PM
> *on your dolphin tony i think it looks good it different but its on you,
> 
> So your planning to go to the super show his year?*


Yeah with my same old stuff. Doesnt look like BOLO will be finishing it in time. :uh:[/b][/quote]
Your bike will still kick ass homie!!! Dont worry!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Tony when you go out to Vegas man hook me up with some pics im still busting out wit that site called PedalScrapers.com I think its going to be really good for the Lowrider Bicycle Community man I need as much footage as possible from all sources and anyone who does will get much respect on PedalScrapers.com for helping out. Also for Cleverlos man hey if you can get me some pics of any shows you go out to also that would be good man.

Thanks HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IF THE FENDERS WERE MOLDED ONTO THE BIKE THEN YEAH IT WOULD BE A MAJOR MOD. SINCE THE FENDERS ARE ONLY MOLDED, BUT STILL REMOVABLE, IS DOESN'T COUNT AS A MOD. HE WOULD STAY IN MILD CLASS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jul 11 2003, 07:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jul 11 2003, 07:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bike will still kick ass homie!!! Dont worry!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Well I will have engraving and upholstry points this time at least. Previous times out I've taken 2nd at Super Show without any points in those categories so hopefully the bad as seat I plan to have, engraved seat pan, and engraved mini cylinder will leave me in 1st this year. :biggrin: 

The shytty thing at this year's PHX show was they didn't give me any points for graphics. :angry:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 11 2003, 07:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 11 2003, 07:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--U.S. RIDER_@Jul 11 2003, 03:11 PM
> *Would it be the molded front and rear fenders. Thae are considered a major mod?*


Hell yeah I seen a pic of Randy Beard with his 6ft tall National Trike trophy. Its pretty bad ass. I think the BLVD tour shows have their Sweeps trophies lookin like the LRM Super Show trophies so those are pretty bad ass too. 

Are those rings real gold and silver? Post up a pic of them if you got one. 

Whats up with the BLVD tour anyway? I mean are they makin more dates for next year?[/b][/quote]
The 6ft is actually 5 ft trophy, Randy won the Divisional 3 wheel award and ($250.00). The bike rings are real silver.
The trophy I am talking about is the National Bike Champions trophy. I will try and post soons I know how.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jul 11 2003, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jul 11 2003, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 6ft is actually 5 ft trophy, Randy won the Divisional 3 wheel award and ($250.00). The bike rings are real silver.
The trophy I am talking about is the National Bike Champions trophy. I will try and post soons I know how.[/b][/quote]
Why not add a little more to the bike pot? How about $300 to the winner, and a 6 foot trophy that matches the quality of the National Car winner trophy? :biggrin: 

Do you guys do sweepstakes? top 3 of show?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE NATIONALS HAVE A TWO AND THREE WHEEL CLASS WINNER, THAN ONE OVERALL WINNER BETWEEN THOSE TWO BIKES? IS THIS CORRECT? IF SO, YOU COULD WIN MONEY FOR THE CLASS AND THEN MONEY FOR OVERALL BIKE? I MEAN IT IS HARD TO COMPARE A BIKE AND TRIKE TOGETHER.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 11 2003, 09:51 PM
> *THE NATIONALS HAVE A TWO AND THREE WHEEL CLASS WINNER, THAN ONE OVERALL WINNER BETWEEN THOSE TWO BIKES? IS THIS CORRECT? IF SO, YOU COULD WIN MONEY FOR THE CLASS AND THEN MONEY FOR OVERALL BIKE? I MEAN IT IS HARD TO COMPARE A BIKE AND TRIKE TOGETHER.*


 DIVISIONAL WINNERS PRIZE:
2 WHEEL: 5FT TROPHY AND $250
3 WHEEL: 5FT TROPHY AND $250

OVERALL WINNER OF THE TWO DIVISIONAL WINNER"
$500 CASH
NATIONAL TROPHY WALNUT BASE,EXPENSIVE.
SILVER CHAMPIONSHIP RING WITH 7 DIAMONDS.

SO THE NATIONAL CHAMP TAKES HOME:
2 TROPHIES.
TOTAL OF $750 CASH
AND THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP RING.
THE BEST PRIZE PACKAGE IN THE BIKE GAME TODATE. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jul 14 2003, 09:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (U.S. RIDER @ Jul 14 2003, 09:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jul 11 2003, 09:51 PM
> *THE NATIONALS HAVE A TWO AND THREE WHEEL CLASS WINNER, THAN ONE OVERALL WINNER BETWEEN THOSE TWO BIKES?  IS THIS CORRECT?  IF SO, YOU COULD WIN MONEY FOR THE CLASS AND THEN MONEY FOR OVERALL BIKE?  I MEAN IT IS HARD TO COMPARE A BIKE AND TRIKE TOGETHER.*


DIVISIONAL WINNERS PRIZE:
2 WHEEL: 5FT TROPHY AND $250
3 WHEEL: 5FT TROPHY AND $250

OVERALL WINNER OF THE TWO DIVISIONAL WINNER"
$500 CASH
NATIONAL TROPHY WALNUT BASE,EXPENSIVE.
SILVER CHAMPIONSHIP RING WITH 7 DIAMONDS.

SO THE NATIONAL CHAMP TAKES HOME:
2 TROPHIES.
TOTAL OF $750 CASH
AND THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP RING.
THE BEST PRIZE PACKAGE IN THE BIKE GAME TODATE. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
REAL TEMPTING. YOU ARE RIGHT, THIS IS THE BEST PACKAGE FOR BIKE WINNERS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 14 2003, 06:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 14 2003, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL TEMPTING. YOU ARE RIGHT, THIS IS THE BEST PACKAGE FOR BIKE WINNERS.[/b][/quote]
What about a division for 16" National Bike? :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

anything is possible for the future. Does Lowrider Mag have a 16" lowrider bike world champion? Just asking a question.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jul 14 2003, 09:08 PM
> *anything is possible for the future. Does Lowrider Mag have a 16" lowrider bike world champion? Just asking a question.*


 NO there's no 16" champ like there should be but if you've noticed there are a lot of 16" bikes out there especially in Legions BIke Club alone, there's a crap load of them. I'd have to say at least a good 35% to 40% of their Cali bikes are 16". They give me a lot of competition out in Vegas every year. 

So maybe like $150, 4 Ft trophy, and a stainless steel ring for 16" champ might not be so much to ask for?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 14 2003, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 14 2003, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--U.S. RIDER_@Jul 14 2003, 09:08 PM
> *anything is possible for the future. Does Lowrider Mag have a 16" lowrider bike world champion? Just asking a question.*


NO there's no 16" champ like there should be but if you've noticed there are a lot of 16" bikes out there especially in Legions BIke Club alone, there's a crap load of them. I'd have to say at least a good 35% to 40% of their Cali bikes are 16". They give me a lot of competition out in Vegas every year. 

So maybe like $150, 4 Ft trophy, and a stainless steel ring for 16" champ might not be so much to ask for? [/b][/quote]
I FEEL YOU TONYO, AND I KNOW WE HAVE QUITE A FEW 16'' BIKES THAT COULD COMPETE. THE ONLY THING IS WILL THE GUYS COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS CLASS? I SAY IT IS WORTH A SHOT, BUT IF NOT ENOUGH SUPPORT IS SHOWN IT MIGHT NOT HAPPEN AGAIN. THE NATIONALS CAN BE THE FIRST TO CROWN A 16'' CHAMP. PRETTY COOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 15 2003, 01:00 AM
> *
> I SAY IT IS WORTH A SHOT, BUT IF NOT ENOUGH SUPPORT IS SHOWN IT MIGHT NOT HAPPEN AGAIN. THE NATIONALS CAN BE THE FIRST TO CROWN A 16'' CHAMP. PRETTY COOL. :thumbsup:*


 Yeah I would hope so. It would be cool to have a top national 16" bike. i say there's a need for that because there really are more 16" bikes out there than people think. Its not like there's just a handful like 24 and 26" bikes or the little 12" bikes. So it would be cool to someday have a 16" bike of the year


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

17 more days! Who will win the title??? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jul 17 2003, 03:14 PM
> *17 more days! Who will win the title??? :0*


 Casino's gonna win with Knight's Quest for the trike division.  

Chalk up another $750 for both those guys. Looks like in another 20 years of going to Nationals Mike will have made the bike pay for itself :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 17 2003, 05:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 17 2003, 05:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--U.S. RIDER_@Jul 17 2003, 03:14 PM
> *17 more days! Who will win the title??? :0*


Casino's gonna win with Knight's Quest for the trike division.  

Chalk up another $750 for both those guys. Looks like in another 20 years of going to Nationals Mike will have made the bike pay for itself :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I HAVE TO AGREE. CASINO SHOULD TAKE NATIONAL TITLE WITH RANDY TAKING THE TRIKE CLASS. I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY COMP FOR EITHER OF THOSE GUYS OUT THERE JUST YET............


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 18 2003, 12:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 18 2003, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE TO AGREE. CASINO SHOULD TAKE NATIONAL TITLE WITH RANDY TAKING THE TRIKE CLASS. I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY COMP FOR EITHER OF THOSE GUYS OUT THERE JUST YET............[/b][/quote]
Hey Big Tex I tried E-mailing did you get my E-mails. Hey Tony give me a call bro I also tried calling you too. :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 18 2003, 01:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 18 2003, 01:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE TO AGREE. CASINO SHOULD TAKE NATIONAL TITLE WITH RANDY TAKING THE TRIKE CLASS. I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY COMP FOR EITHER OF THOSE GUYS OUT THERE JUST YET............[/b][/quote]
yet is the hey word.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jul 18 2003, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jul 18 2003, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet is the hey word.[/b][/quote]
Whatsup Dude!!! Hey man how is everything did you hear about that BLVD show being cancelled that sucks but hey gives us more time to do stuff for Miami January show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

true true but more than likelly ill wait for tampa more bike show up from diferent states not only FL . 
so is your bike revenge ready?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 18 2003, 10:46 AM
> *true true but more than likelly ill wait for tampa more bike show up from diferent states not only FL .
> so is your bike revenge ready?*


 Not quite yet ready but will be hopefully everything I plan goes smooth for me, actually my bro and I are making all the parts for it which cuts alot of cost down so hopefully if not for Miami then ill wait for Tampa or NorthCarolina show. But I hope so the parts should be done soon just waiting for the Laser cut place to get done with all the templates I need to start assembling my handle bars steering wheel mirrors pedals. So maybe I hope and see. Also depends on long its going to take to get the frame done as well as murals and paint work. So im crossing my fingers!!! :biggrin: Hope to see you out there if Revenge isnt done then ill take Wicked Dragon


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 18 2003, 07:54 AM
> *
> Hey Big Tex I tried E-mailing did you get my E-mails.*


 I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH MY EMAIL ACCOUNT.  I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU, JUST SOME STUFF CAME UP. I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN THINGS CLEAR UP A BITT.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

All trikes beware , im coming for ya in 2004!!!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jul 18 2003, 01:38 PM
> *All trikes beware , im coming for ya in 2004!!!!!*


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 18 2003, 09:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 18 2003, 09:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE TO AGREE. CASINO SHOULD TAKE NATIONAL TITLE WITH RANDY TAKING THE TRIKE CLASS. I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY COMP FOR EITHER OF THOSE GUYS OUT THERE JUST YET............[/b][/quote]
Ah ha is that another "Prophecy" for us? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2003, 12:51 PM
> *I HAVE TO AGREE. CASINO SHOULD TAKE NATIONAL TITLE WITH RANDY TAKING THE TRIKE CLASS. I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY COMP FOR EITHER OF THOSE GUYS OUT THERE JUST YET............*


*
Ah ha is that another "Prophecy" for us? :biggrin:*[/quote]
NO PROPHECY, JUST AN OBSERVATION. I SAW PROPHECY THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW AND I HEARD HE WAS COMING OUT WITH A NEW FRAME. THE RUMOR WAS THAT ANOTHER BIKE, MAYBE TWO WOULD BUST OUT IN SAN ANTONIO TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS. SAN ANTONIO IS SHAPING UP TO BE GOOD IF ALL RUMORS ARE PROVEN TRUE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 21 2003, 10:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
NO PROPHECY, JUST AN OBSERVATION. I SAW PROPHECY THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW AND I HEARD HE WAS COMING OUT WITH A NEW FRAME. THE RUMOR WAS THAT ANOTHER BIKE, MAYBE TWO WOULD BUST OUT IN SAN ANTONIO TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS. SAN ANTONIO IS SHAPING UP TO BE GOOD IF ALL RUMORS ARE PROVEN TRUE.*[/quote]
Well we all know Prophecy was busting out with another frame, he does that every year. :uh: That's all good though as long as he still keeps busting out to take 2nd. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2003, 04:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Well we all know Prophecy was busting out with another frame, he does that every year. :uh: That's all good though as long as he still keeps busting out to take 2nd. :biggrin:*[/quote]
YEAH, THAT KIND OF SUCKS......YOU GO OUT AND BUILD A NEW FRAME AND END UP WITH SECOND. I THINK HE HAS DONE THAT THE LAST TWO YEARS.

IF THINGS KEEP GOING AS THEY ARE, I FEEL CONFIDENT THAT WE WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ANYONE. WE WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE IN SAN ANTONIO........NEVER SAY NEVER.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

BT so you did not show in houston?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 22 2003, 09:43 AM
> *BT so you did not show in houston?*


 Na he never showed in houston wasnt ready yet! But he said he was going to see for San Antonio. Hey how is everything man! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

every is aight , i am not up to much just hanging out my bike collecting dust. was up with you?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nothing much man same oldthing bro!! Just trying to inovate on this Lowrider Bicycle thing as always bro! Hopefully next year I can hit alot of shows man thats my plan I kinda started late this year but next year I want to show everywhere I can! Maybe wit the new bike if things go the way I plan!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jul 22 2003, 09:43 AM
> *BT so you did not show in houston?*


 WE SHOWED, BUT WE SHOWED THE ORIGINAL WOLVERINE FRAME. IT IS A FULL CUSTOM FRAME, BUT FOR SOME REASON THEY BUMPED US TO RADICAL. THAT FRAME HADN'T BEEN PUT TOGETHER SINCE 1998. WE PLACED 2ND IN RADICAL, NOT BAD FOR A FULL CUSTOM FRAME THAT HAS BEEN PUT UP FOR THE LAST FIVE YEARS.

SAN ANTONIO WILL BE DIFFERENT. IT SHOULD BE FUN. :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey!!! That full custom frame looks bad ass though!!! :biggrin: Good luck in San Antonio and in Vegas Homie!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 22 2003, 07:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 22 2003, 07:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Jul 22 2003, 09:43 AM
> *BT so you did not show in houston?*


WE SHOWED, BUT WE SHOWED THE ORIGINAL WOLVERINE FRAME. IT IS A FULL CUSTOM FRAME, BUT FOR SOME REASON THEY BUMPED US TO RADICAL. THAT FRAME HADN'T BEEN PUT TOGETHER SINCE 1998. WE PLACED 2ND IN RADICAL, NOT BAD FOR A FULL CUSTOM FRAME THAT HAS BEEN PUT UP FOR THE LAST FIVE YEARS.

SAN ANTONIO WILL BE DIFFERENT. IT SHOULD BE FUN. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Who did you take 2nd to? Don't tell me Prophecy beat you out. Man that bike has just too much stuff , he needs to simplify it and keep some things simple because you add too much junk and it looks like a junk yard on wheels ya know? I mean if he had just kept the forks without those wings sticking out that would have been ok and not so much where the steering wheel is. Even the paint job has a lot going on. You don't have to go all Mini Truck style on the graphics. Look at Spawn, Casino, and Wolverine. Three BIke of the Year winners with calm simpler graphics and nice murals that don't get overdone on the frame. Its easier on the eyes and looks clean. :thumbsup:

Yeah with those frame changes he could have taken Bike of the year 4 times like Casino cuz that's the only thing you need to do if you want to keep gunning for the title. You can't take it more than twice with the same frame so just change the frame out and you can go unlimited times with the same parts, just keep building bad ass frames with bad ass paint and you're golden.

Hey Big Tex, can you post up pics of the old Wolverine frame?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

super tough bike!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2003, 02:04 PM
> *Hey Big Tex, can you post up pics of the old Wolverine frame?*


 ORIGINAL WOLVERINE FRAME









RADICAL WOLVERINE-2000 LRM BIKE OF THE YEAR









THE ORIGINAL FRAME WAS PAINTED TWICE. THE ONE HERE WAS WHAT WE STOOD WITH. IT IS THE ONE WE TOOK TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND. IT USED TO BE PUT IN THE FULL CUSTOM CLASS BACK IN '98 WHEN WE LAST SHOWED IT, BUT FOR SOME REASON THEY PUT IT IN RADICAL FOR HOUSTON. WE ENDED UP TAKING SECOND TO PROPHECY. I EXPECTED THAT, HE JUST HAD TOO MUCH FOR US TO OVERCOME WITH OUR FULL CUSTOM FRAME.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I really liked that frame but didint think it was Full Custom at all it looks really radical! But hey you still took second and that means you basically qualified right I mean you can change the frame for Vegas right or is that against the rules? But hey W3 is going to off the hook I bet!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah it definately looked radical to me too. You know how the rules changed now, they consider parts to be a modification now so that bites. I put Full and I got thrown into radical at the PHX show. I should have entered it as a 20" though cuz damn I know I could have beat the mexican flag bike from our club that took 3rd. That riddler bike that took 2nd was clean as hell though and deserved that spot but Mexican Flag bike versus Wicked Ride? I'd have taken him  

Well I think I'm busting out with the same old stuff this year except for a new seat. I should be getting it by the middle of next month i hope. I know if I put neon on it I'd be a contender for "best upholstry" but someone with neon and mirrors is going to take that title but I know I'll be getting a shyt load of upholstery points with my seat if it comes out bad ass as I hope it will.

Well damn :thumbsup: to the old Wolverine frame, I've never seen that before and it looks kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2003, 09:56 AM
> *Yeah it definately looked radical to me too. You know how the rules changed now, they consider parts to be a modification now so that bites. I put Full and I got thrown into radical at the PHX show. I should have entered it as a 20" though cuz damn I know I could have beat the mexican flag bike from our club that took 3rd. That riddler bike that took 2nd was clean as hell though and deserved that spot but Mexican Flag bike versus Wicked Ride? I'd have taken him
> 
> Well I think I'm busting out with the same old stuff this year except for a new seat. I should be getting it by the middle of next month i hope. I know if I put neon on it I'd be a contender for "best upholstry" but someone with neon and mirrors is going to take that title but I know I'll be getting a shyt load of upholstery points with my seat if it comes out bad ass as I hope it will.
> ...


 What happen to Bolo and your parts Tony? Thought you were getting them done already? But hey your bike would kick ass in the 20 inch category for sure. I mean I would love to compete against a smaller bike and see the outcome of points. But next year will be a different year man I hope to definately go to Vegas if all goes well for next year. But I definately want to compete in North Carolina and Miami shows next year for sure. I got many plans for next year. 

Hey Tex were did you get that plaque thing made for the cover of your magazine at?? I have been looking to get one made for my feature from LRB Mag but cant find anyone who does that stuff! :biggrin: Hook me up!!! 

Hey Tony!! Maybe Wicked Dragon 68 and Wicked Ride will face each other one day J/K!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bolo hasn't finished my stuff yet  So It won't be until next year's March show in PHX when I bust out with some new stuff probably but if it comes out as bad ass as I want it I'll enter it in 20" up there in PHX. 

Big Tex, do you know if a bike can enter as 20" in one show and 16" in another in the LRM Tour? I'm just wondering if that won't screw me up for super show if I enter as 20" in PHX but 16" in Vegas. hmmm :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LIKE I SAID, IT HAD BEEN FIVE YEARS SINCE WE SHOWED THIS FRAME. THE LAST TIME WE SHOWED IT TOOK FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM IN VEGAS. I FORGOT PARTS ARE CONSIDERED MINORS NOW. I GUESS I HAD TOO MUCH SO THEY BUMPED ME UP. IT IS ALL COOL, BECAUSE IT ALLOWED FREDDY'S REVENGE TO GET FIRST IN FULL CUSTOM.

AS FOR THE PLAQUE OF THE MAGAZINE COVER, WE JUST BOUGHT A LARGE PICTURE FRAME AND CUT UP THE MAGAZINE TO FORMAT IT THE WAY WE WANTED TO.

TONYO, I DON'T KNOW WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU WOULD SHOW IN THE 20'' CLASS ONE SHOW BUT NOT THE OTHER. IT COULD CATCH UP TO YOU AT THE SUPERSHOW, BUT THEN YOU DO HAVE A 16'' AND I DON'T THINK THEY CAN MAKE YOU SHOW IN 20'' CLASS. JUST SAY IT WAS THEIR MISTAKE.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 23 2003, 01:36 PM
> *LIKE I SAID, IT HAD BEEN FIVE YEARS SINCE WE SHOWED THIS FRAME. THE LAST TIME WE SHOWED IT TOOK FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM IN VEGAS. I FORGOT PARTS ARE CONSIDERED MINORS NOW. I GUESS I HAD TOO MUCH SO THEY BUMPED ME UP. IT IS ALL COOL, BECAUSE IT ALLOWED FREDDY'S REVENGE TO GET FIRST IN FULL CUSTOM.
> 
> AS FOR THE PLAQUE OF THE MAGAZINE COVER, WE JUST BOUGHT A LARGE PICTURE FRAME AND CUT UP THE MAGAZINE TO FORMAT IT THE WAY WE WANTED TO.
> ...


 Thanks Man i will try that getting a frame for it!

Hey give me a call when everything is ready on that frame design also!

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 23 2003, 10:36 PM
> *LIKE I SAID, IT HAD BEEN FIVE YEARS SINCE WE SHOWED THIS FRAME. THE LAST TIME WE SHOWED IT TOOK FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM IN VEGAS. I FORGOT PARTS ARE CONSIDERED MINORS NOW. I GUESS I HAD TOO MUCH SO THEY BUMPED ME UP. IT IS ALL COOL, BECAUSE IT ALLOWED FREDDY'S REVENGE TO GET FIRST IN FULL CUSTOM.
> 
> AS FOR THE PLAQUE OF THE MAGAZINE COVER, WE JUST BOUGHT A LARGE PICTURE FRAME AND CUT UP THE MAGAZINE TO FORMAT IT THE WAY WE WANTED TO.
> ...


 What are you guys talking about with that plaque thing?

Yeah I never saw that frame, I've only been on the circuit for 3 years so I missed out on original Wolverine. 

Yeah that Freddy's Revenge bike is kick ass but I still like our "Illusions" full custom, thats still my fav Full Custom bike. 

Yeah hopefully I can show at one and the other different. I know they hosed our "Native Warrior" bike at the PHX show. I dont know what was up with that but they put him in 20" class and he asked them and they said it was a 20" frame but its really 16". He enters in Mild Custom and he's never really had luck at the LRM shows but he still goes. He's usually a trophy taker at other shows but LRM tends to mis categorize him sometimes.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 23 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 23 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jul 23 2003, 10:36 PM
> *LIKE I SAID, IT HAD BEEN FIVE YEARS SINCE WE SHOWED THIS FRAME.  THE LAST TIME WE SHOWED  IT TOOK FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM IN VEGAS.  I FORGOT PARTS ARE CONSIDERED MINORS NOW.  I GUESS I HAD TOO MUCH SO THEY BUMPED ME UP.  IT IS ALL COOL, BECAUSE IT ALLOWED FREDDY'S REVENGE TO GET FIRST IN FULL CUSTOM.
> 
> AS FOR THE PLAQUE OF THE MAGAZINE COVER, WE JUST BOUGHT A LARGE PICTURE FRAME AND CUT UP THE MAGAZINE TO FORMAT IT THE WAY WE WANTED TO.
> ...


What are you guys talking about with that plaque thing?

Yeah I never saw that frame, I've only been on the circuit for 3 years so I missed out on original Wolverine. 

Yeah that Freddy's Revenge bike is kick ass but I still like our "Illusions" full custom, thats still my fav Full Custom bike. 

Yeah hopefully I can show at one and the other different. I know they hosed our "Native Warrior" bike at the PHX show. I dont know what was up with that but they put him in 20" class and he asked them and they said it was a 20" frame but its really 16". He enters in Mild Custom and he's never really had luck at the LRM shows but he still goes. He's usually a trophy taker at other shows but LRM tends to mis categorize him sometimes.[/b][/quote]
The plaque I was talking about was a frame of his cover feature on LRB Magazine was wondering what it was wether or not it was a picture frame or some sort of plaque!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 23 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 23 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigTex_@Jul 23 2003, 10:36 PM
> *LIKE I SAID, IT HAD BEEN FIVE YEARS SINCE WE SHOWED THIS FRAME.  THE LAST TIME WE SHOWED  IT TOOK FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM IN VEGAS.  I FORGOT PARTS ARE CONSIDERED MINORS NOW.  I GUESS I HAD TOO MUCH SO THEY BUMPED ME UP.  IT IS ALL COOL, BECAUSE IT ALLOWED FREDDY'S REVENGE TO GET FIRST IN FULL CUSTOM.
> 
> AS FOR THE PLAQUE OF THE MAGAZINE COVER, WE JUST BOUGHT A LARGE PICTURE FRAME AND CUT UP THE MAGAZINE TO FORMAT IT THE WAY WE WANTED TO.
> ...


What are you guys talking about with that plaque thing?

Yeah I never saw that frame, I've only been on the circuit for 3 years so I missed out on original Wolverine. 

Yeah that Freddy's Revenge bike is kick ass but I still like our "Illusions" full custom, thats still my fav Full Custom bike. 

Yeah hopefully I can show at one and the other different. I know they hosed our "Native Warrior" bike at the PHX show. I dont know what was up with that but they put him in 20" class and he asked them and they said it was a 20" frame but its really 16". He enters in Mild Custom and he's never really had luck at the LRM shows but he still goes. He's usually a trophy taker at other shows but LRM tends to mis categorize him sometimes.[/b][/quote]
YEAH THAT ILLUSIONS BIKE IS PRETTY COOL. I WAS SURPRISED WHEN FREDDY'S REVENGE AND AZTEC 2000 TOOK HIM OUT IN VEGAS IN 2000. I REMEMBBER MIKE AND HIS DAD WERE TRYING TO PROTEST AGAINST AZTECA 2000. THEY MADE A BIG DEAL ABOUT HIS PEDALS HITTING THE GROUND WHEN HE RODE IT. THE ONLY THING IS THAT THE RULES DIDN'T FORBID THE PEDALS HITTING AS LONG AS THE BIKE WAS ABLE TO BE RIDDEN. THAT IS THE WAY I REMEMBER IT. 
I THINK MIKE WAS TRYING TO GET AZTECA 2000 DISQUALIFIED SO THAT THE TKO BIKE(DELAHOYA) WOULD BE MOVED UP TO THIRD PLACE. I WAS SURPRISED THAT BIKE DIDN'T PLACE THAT YEAR. THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW TOUGH THE COMPETITION IS AT VEGAS. SEE YA THERE.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

11 Days left!
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 24 2003, 08:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 24 2003, 08:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT ILLUSIONS BIKE IS PRETTY COOL. I WAS SURPRISED WHEN FREDDY'S REVENGE AND AZTEC 2000 TOOK HIM OUT IN VEGAS IN 2000. I REMEMBBER MIKE AND HIS DAD WERE TRYING TO PROTEST AGAINST AZTECA 2000. THEY MADE A BIG DEAL ABOUT HIS PEDALS HITTING THE GROUND WHEN HE RODE IT. THE ONLY THING IS THAT THE RULES DIDN'T FORBID THE PEDALS HITTING AS LONG AS THE BIKE WAS ABLE TO BE RIDDEN. THAT IS THE WAY I REMEMBER IT. 
I THINK MIKE WAS TRYING TO GET AZTECA 2000 DISQUALIFIED SO THAT THE TKO BIKE(DELAHOYA) WOULD BE MOVED UP TO THIRD PLACE. I WAS SURPRISED THAT BIKE DIDN'T PLACE THAT YEAR. THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW TOUGH THE COMPETITION IS AT VEGAS. SEE YA THERE.[/b][/quote]
I dont know man I think these days Illusions and TKO would win over Aztec. Dont know about Freddy though, thats a tough bike to beat but I still like Illusions as my all time fav Full Custom, second would be TKO, then third would be Wild Suspense. That bike just kicks ass. I mean the paint job, the parts, and especially those skulls on his seat, mirrors, and pump are bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I dont know man I think these days Illusions and TKO would win over Aztec. Dont know about Freddy though, thats a tough bike to beat but I still like Illusions as my all time fav Full Custom, second would be TKO, then third would be Wild Suspense. That bike just kicks ass. I mean the paint job, the parts, and especially those skulls on his seat, mirrors, and pump are bad ass. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
I THOUGHT WILD SUSPENSE WAS IN THE RADICAL CLASS. ILLUSIONS IS NICE, BUT I NEVER REALLY LIKED A BIKE THAT IS, MURALED OUT. I CAN'T REMEMBER IT EXACTLY OF THE TOP OF MY HEAD, BUT I THINK IT IS PRETTY MUCH COVERED IN MURALS AND HAD MOLDED SKULLS. IT IS NICE. 

THE TKO IS ANOTHER NICE BIKE, AND I WAS ACTUALLY SUPRISED TO SEE IT NOT PLACE. I GUESS IT IS ALL IN POINTS. I THINK HIS PAINT IS PRETTY SIMPLE. IT LOOKS NICE, BUT I REMEMBER IT BE A STRAIGHT CANDY. THE THING THAT BRINGS OUT THAT BIKE ARE THE MURALS AND ENGRAVING. BESIDES THAT NOTHING REALLY STANDS OUT.

HOPEFULLY THEY WILL BOTH BE AT VEGAS AND WE WILL SEE HOW THINGS COME OUT. 



Last edited by BigTex at Jul 25 2003, 07:11 AM


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Aztec 2000 he isn’t showing any more right? i have not seen him in some time know, but his bike is different i have to admit that, TKO is nice, illusion & wild suspense i am not sure which bike are those do you guy have any pic of those two bikes?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ill see if I can post some pics! Hey TKO is off the hook I mean yeah his murals are hella tight but what does it for him is the engraving. Wild Suspense looked more like a mini truck style bike with all that graphics! Illusions is off the hook!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

9 more days to have those bikes ready for some major competition. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 25 2003, 07:37 AM
> *Ill see if I can post some pics! Hey TKO is off the hook I mean yeah his murals are hella tight but what does it for him is the engraving. Wild Suspense looked more like a mini truck style bike with all that graphics! Illusions is off the hook!!*


 THE ONLY THING IS THAT HIS ENGRAVING ISN'T MUCH BETTER THAN ANY DOWN HERE SINCE WE USE THE SAME ENGRAVER. THIS MEANS HE DOESN'T REALLY OUTPOINT US BY MUCH IF AT ALL.

AZTECA HASN'T SHOWN THE LAST TWO YEARS. I THINK HE IS HELPING WITH SOME RADICAL CAR THAT IS TO COME OUT.

EVERYTHING WILL BE SORTED OUT AT THE SUPERSHOW.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here are my predictions for Super Show 2003!

16inch Tony O (Wicked Rider)

20inch Radical 

1st Chris Moreno (Wolverine 3)
2nd Prophecy
3rd ???

Best Display Wolverine 3

Best Murals Wolverine 3

Best Engraving Wolverine 3

Best Bike of Show Wolverine 3

I dont know you guys make your expectations!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 25 2003, 12:15 PM
> *Here are my predictions for Super Show 2003!
> 
> 16inch Tony O (Wicked Rider)
> ...


 THANKS.......


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

7 more days to prepare for the big show!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wish I could make it!! But maybe next year if possible we will take that road trip out to the West !! We gotta role real deep from East To West. I hope to be bring Wicked Dragon 68 & Revenge!!!


----------



## FATAL AFFEKTION (Sep 29, 2002)

EY BIG TEX MADD UPS ON THE BIKE BUT HOW MUCH HAVE U SPENT ON IT SO FAR??


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATAL AFFEKTION_@Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM
> *EY BIG TEX MADD UPS ON THE BIKE BUT HOW MUCH HAVE U SPENT ON IT SO FAR??*


 Hey man post pics of your bike homie not sure I ever seen it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jul 27 2003, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jul 27 2003, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FATAL AFFEKTION_@Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM
> *EY BIG TEX MADD UPS ON THE BIKE BUT HOW MUCH HAVE U SPENT ON IT SO FAR??*


Hey man post pics of your bike homie not sure I ever seen it!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
COME ON YOU KNOW IT IS UNDER WRAPS UNTIL SAN ANTONIO. I WILL POST PICS FROM THE SHOW. I WILL SAY THAT THE PAINT IS COMING OUT WAY BETTER THAN WE DESIGNED. I WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP AND SAW IT AND WAS LIKE DAMMMNNNN!

SAN ANTONIO HERE WE COME :machinegun:
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 27 2003, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 27 2003, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON YOU KNOW IT IS UNDER WRAPS UNTIL SAN ANTONIO. I WILL POST PICS FROM THE SHOW. I WILL SAY THAT THE PAINT IS COMING OUT WAY BETTER THAN WE DESIGNED. I WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP AND SAW IT AND WAS LIKE DAMMMNNNN!

SAN ANTONIO HERE WE COME :machinegun:
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:[/b][/quote]
I wasnt talking about your bike homie was talking about homeboys biek from Sudden Impact B.C! But damm cant wait for you to get your bike out the shop man wanna check out the paint scheme! Let us know man and post pics of your bike when its done! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATAL AFFEKTION_@Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM
> *EY BIG TEX MADD UPS ON THE BIKE BUT HOW MUCH HAVE U SPENT ON IT SO FAR??*


 I WOULD SAY WE HAVE PUT IN ABOUT THREE OR FOUR THOUSAND. THE THING IS WE DO EVERYTHING OURSELVES. THE ONLY THING WE HAVE OUTSOURCED IS THE PAINT AND MURALS; PLATING; AND ENGRAVING. EVERYTHING ELSE WE DID. WE MADE OUR PARTS; BUILT THE BODY; DID THE UPHOLSTERY--EXCEPT THE SEAT--AND EVEN STARTED DOING SOME OF THE GOLD PLATING. SAVE MUCH DINERO.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 27 2003, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 27 2003, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FATAL AFFEKTION_@Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM
> *EY BIG TEX MADD UPS ON THE BIKE BUT HOW MUCH HAVE U SPENT ON IT SO FAR??*


I WOULD SAY WE HAVE PUT IN ABOUT THREE OR FOUR THOUSAND. THE THING IS WE DO EVERYTHING OURSELVES. THE ONLY THING WE HAVE OUTSOURCED IS THE PAINT AND MURALS; PLATING; AND ENGRAVING. EVERYTHING ELSE WE DID. WE MADE OUR PARTS; BUILT THE BODY; DID THE UPHOLSTERY--EXCEPT THE SEAT--AND EVEN STARTED DOING SOME OF THE GOLD PLATING. SAVE MUCH DINERO.[/b][/quote]
3000 is not bad for a full radical bike!!! Dammm!! Well hey post them pics of the paint!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jul 27 2003, 10:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jul 27 2003, 10:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3000 is not bad for a full radical bike!!! Dammm!! Well hey post them pics of the paint!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
LIKE I SAID, WE DID MOST OF THE WORK OURSELVES. 

SIX MORE WEEKS AND W3 WILL BE UNVEILED.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 28 2003, 07:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 28 2003, 07:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID, WE DID MOST OF THE WORK OURSELVES. 

SIX MORE WEEKS AND W3 WILL BE UNVEILED.......[/b][/quote]
I cant wait to see it Homie!! I know your going to take Bike Of the Year man I guess im going to have to work really hard to see if I can take the title from you next year J/K


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 25 2003, 09:15 PM
> *Here are my predictions for Super Show 2003!
> 
> 16inch Tony O (Wicked Rider)
> ...


 Naw naw here's how its going down for real:

16" Full or Radical ME :biggrin: in first

20" Radical:

1st Wolverine
2nd Prophecy
3rd Man of Steel :uh: 

Best Display: Wolverine

Best Murals: TKO

Best Engraving: TKO or Wolverine (tossup)

Bike of the Year Wolverine

Best use of Accessories Wolverine

Best Graphics Wolverine

Best Paint TKO or Wolverine

Most Club Members Finest Kreations (I plan on 3 entries myself)

Best Upholstry Wolverine



Now you're forgetting the bad ass ring TKO has as his display, that's pretty cool too.

Yeah Illusions had full muraled out and for me a bike like that isn't bad but it doesnt look good on a car at all. On cars only a few murals is good but not the whole body, thats just ugly but on a bike I dont think it looks too bad.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 28 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 28 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jul 25 2003, 09:15 PM
> *Here are my predictions for Super Show 2003!
> 
> 16inch Tony O (Wicked Rider)
> ...


Naw naw here's how its going down for real:

16" Full or Radical ME :biggrin: in first

20" Radical:

1st Wolverine
2nd Prophecy
3rd Man of Steel :uh: 

Best Display: Wolverine

Best Murals: TKO

Best Engraving: TKO or Wolverine (tossup)

Bike of the Year Wolverine

Best use of Accessories Wolverine

Best Graphics Wolverine

Best Paint TKO or Wolverine

Most Club Members Finest Kreations (I plan on 3 entries myself)

Best Upholstry Wolverine



Now you're forgetting the bad ass ring TKO has as his display, that's pretty cool too.

Yeah Illusions had full muraled out and for me a bike like that isn't bad but it doesnt look good on a car at all. On cars only a few murals is good but not the whole body, thats just ugly but on a bike I dont think it looks too bad. [/b][/quote]
THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS. I JUST DON'T LIKE FULLY MURALED ANYTHING. TO ME IT IS A WAY OF TRYING TO HIDE THE PAINT.

AS FOR SPECIAL AWARDS, LIKE ANYONE ELSE I WOULD LIKE TO WINT THEM ALL, BUT I FEEL I HAVE A GOOD CHANCE AT A FEW. I FEEL LIKE I COULD WIN

BEST PAINT
BEST MURAL
BEST DISPLAY
BEST USE OF ACCESSORIES
BEST ENGRAVING

BEST GRAPHICS WILL PROBABLY GO OUT TO A BIKE LIKE WILD SUSPENSE. 
BEST UPHOLSTERY IS LIKELY TO GO TO A TRIKE SINCE THEY HAVE MUCH MORE THAN A TWO-WHEELER.

WE WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

WISH YOU LUCK IN SAN-AN & DONT COME BACK TO LAY IT LOW IF YOU DONT PLACE IN SWEETSTAKES J/K

MUCK LUCK EVEN DO YOU DONT NEED IT. :biggrin: :cheesy: 



Last edited by cleverlos at Jul 28 2003, 03:49 PM


----------



## FATAL AFFEKTION (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jul 27 2003, 11:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jul 27 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt talking about your bike homie was talking about homeboys biek from Sudden Impact B.C! But damm cant wait for you to get your bike out the shop man wanna check out the paint scheme! Let us know man and post pics of your bike when its done! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WHAT BIKE U WANNA SEE..LET ME KNOW AND ILL POST IT UP 4 U


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We'll need to see pics from that show. Post up pics of 2nd and 3rd sweeps winners too  

Naw man TKO has it for murals. Some people say those are stickers but those are murals. But hey who cares about the smaller stuff when you could be taking home that $750 and big ass trophy that's all that matters right? :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2003, 05:29 PM
> *We'll need to see pics from that show. Post up pics of 2nd and 3rd sweeps winners too
> 
> Naw man TKO has it for murals. Some people say those are stickers but those are murals. But hey who cares about the smaller stuff when you could be taking home that $750 and big ass trophy that's all that matters right? :biggrin:*


 true that all that matter who take that $750.00 and the tittle with them..


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jul 29 2003, 06:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jul 29 2003, 06:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Jul 28 2003, 05:29 PM
> *We'll need to see pics from that show.  Post up pics of 2nd and 3rd sweeps winners too
> 
> Naw man TKO has it for murals.  Some people say those are stickers but those are murals.  But hey who cares about the smaller stuff when you could be taking home that $750 and big ass trophy that's all that matters right? :biggrin:*


true that all that matter who take that $750.00 and the tittle with them..[/b][/quote]
Hey!! Guys wouldint it be hella tight if I brought the Title to the East!! WOW that shit would be the first time anyone brought that title out here for sure! Im going to try my hardest for next year!! Man I got alot of work ahead of me!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 29 2003, 07:08 AM
> *Hey!! Guys wouldint it be hella tight if I brought the Title to the East!! WOW that shit would be the first time anyone brought that title out here for sure! Im going to try my hardest for next year!! Man I got alot of work ahead of me!! :biggrin:*


 GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 29 2003, 07:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 29 2003, 07:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jul 29 2003, 07:08 AM
> *Hey!! Guys wouldint it be hella tight if I brought the Title to the East!! WOW that shit would be the first time anyone brought that title out here for sure! Im going to try my hardest for next year!! Man I got alot of work ahead of me!! :biggrin:*


GOOD LUCK!!![/b][/quote]
You know for sure its going to take alot of work!! But hey even if I take Second sweeps im still a happy camper! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jul 29 2003, 04:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigTex @ Jul 29 2003, 04:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wickeddragon68_@Jul 29 2003, 07:08 AM
> *Hey!! Guys wouldint it be hella tight if I brought the Title to the East!! WOW that shit would be the first time anyone brought that title out here for sure! Im going to try my hardest for next year!! Man I got alot of work ahead of me!! :biggrin:*


GOOD LUCK!!![/b][/quote]
Is W3 going to have mostly the same parts or is it going to be 100% different than before? Man you could just swap out the frame every 2 years and take the title again and again until our club stops you for a year or two then keep going for it after that  I know that's what I'd be doing if I had bad ass parts like that. You know its a winner and all ya gotta do is swap out the frame so as long as you don't pour a lot of money into your frame each time you'll be set.

Who does your mural work anyway? Someone out in TX? Man its hard to find quality murals at decent prices these days


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

im not real updated but spawn retired now s that right? and if he did wolverine is taking that bike of the year definetly...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2003, 09:09 AM
> *Is W3 going to have mostly the same parts or is it going to be 100% different than before? Man you could just swap out the frame every 2 years and take the title again and again until our club stops you for a year or two then keep going for it after that  I know that's what I'd be doing if I had bad ass parts like that. You know its a winner and all ya gotta do is swap out the frame so as long as you don't pour a lot of money into your frame each time you'll be set.
> 
> Who does your mural work anyway? Someone out in TX? Man its hard to find quality murals at decent prices these days *


 WE HAVE NEW PARTS DESIGNED AND DRAWN OUT ALREADY, BUT DON'T KNOW IF TIME WILL LET US HAVE THEM BY VEGAS. IF NOT, IT WILL JUST GIVE US SOMETHING TO ADD FOR NEXT YEAR.

WE HAVE A GUY DOWN HERE WHO DOES THEN ENTIRE PAINT JOB FOR US. I MEAN FROM THE PAINT TO THE GRAPHICS TO THE PATTERNS TO THE MURALS. HE IS EVEN STARTING TO DO PINSTRIPING. IF YOU OR ANYONE HAS ANYTHING THEY WANT DONE, HE WILL BE THROUGH WITH US IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO AND CAN START ON SOMETHING. ANYONE INTERESTED SEND ME A PM AND I WILL TELL YOU HOW TO GET A HOLD OF HIM. HIS PRICES ARE REASONABLE AND THE WORK IS GREAT.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Did the show pass already? Who won?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Aug 7 2003, 07:54 PM
> *Did the show pass already? Who won?*


 YEAH DOES ANYONE KNOW THE RESULTS OF THE SHOW?? WHO WON BEST BIKE? BEST TRIKE? NATIONAL CHAMP????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dayum remember this old topic? :roflmao:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

i dont?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 7 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Dayum remember this old topic? :roflmao:
> [snapback]2693235[/snapback]​*


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is this here?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2005, 03:40 AM
> *Why is this here?
> [snapback]2693858[/snapback]​*


I was goin through some of the old topics at the very end and saved this one from the garbage before it got pushed out.


----------

